# Guadalajara, Mexico



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

I wanted to make a new thread of Guadalajara with a compilation of photos from these forums, please leave your comments.










































































































































































































































































































Still have lot more pics to post but that will be after some comments


----------



## Urbandeco (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks very nice/ great pics!


----------



## will.exe (Aug 9, 2006)

I'll be there over Christmas, looks like theres plenty to see.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Looks very nice.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

More photos.


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Nice pics from Guadalajara. It looks as a very green city.


----------



## cmc (Oct 4, 2005)

Here are some I found....


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

looks like an attractive flat city with good architecture and nice highrises and skyscrapers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

Preciosas fotos! Gracias por compartirlas!


----------



## Arnoldous (Aug 26, 2005)

WoowW! First I want you to know, you did a good job collecting all this amazing pictures of Guadalajara.
Of course it looks pretty nice with different and amazing sights. Rarely in other cities...


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Urbandeco said:


> Looks very nice/ great pics!


Thanks, and thanks to all those who took the pics.



will.exe said:


> I'll be there over Christmas, looks like theres plenty to see.


Hope you have a great time in here, yes there are to many places to visit in the city.



Bond James Bond said:


> Looks very nice.


Thanks



ROYU said:


> Nice pics from Guadalajara. It looks as a very green city.


thanks, Guadalajara is defenetly a very green city



Kafkas said:


> looks like an attractive flat city with good architecture and nice highrises and skyscrapers.


Yes it is, and is still growing lots a mayor projects are comming for the city.



frozen said:


> Preciosas fotos! Gracias por compartirlas!


 De nada, me da gusto que te gusten y vienen muchas mas en las siguientes paginas, todavia queda mucho que mostar.



Arnoldous said:


> WoowW! First I want you to know, you did a good job collecting all this amazing pictures of Guadalajara.
> Of course it looks pretty nice with different and amazing sights. Rarely in other cities...


Thanks, and still there are lots of pics of diferent places to show, that will be in the next page.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## hornnieguy (Jan 5, 2007)

There was a quiant ****** bar called Guadala Harry's is it still there?


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

hornnieguy said:


> There was a quiant ****** bar called Guadala Harry's is it still there?


I have no idea, probably, there are lots of bars in the city, is hard to know all of them.


----------



## ProShot (May 23, 2007)

Excelent!!

Beautiful pics!!!!
Congratulations master-mata!
I want to show mi pics, this is my job. All these pics are made by me.









By proshot, shot with COOLPIX L1 at 2007-06-18









By proshot, shot with COOLPIX L1 at 2007-06-18









By proshot, shot with COOLPIX L1 at 2007-06-18









By proshot, shot with COOLPIX L1 at 2007-06-18









By proshot, shot with COOLPIX L1 at 2007-06-18









By proshot, shot with COOLPIX L1 at 2007-06-18









By proshot at 2007-05-29









By proshot, shot with COOLPIX L1 at 2007-05-29









By proshot, shot with COOLPIX L1 at 2007-05-28









By proshot, shot with COOLPIX L1 at 2007-05-28









By proshot, shot with COOLPIX L1 at 2007-05-28









By proshot, shot with COOLPIX L1 at 2007-05-28









By proshot, shot with COOLPIX L1 at 2007-05-28









By ProShot at 2007-05-28


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Gracias por el aporte ProShot.


----------



## Sainz001 (Jul 17, 2005)

Great job Master-mata!!! Excellent collection of pictures.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

amazing ,simple beautiful, do you have the full large size pic of the 1st pic?


----------



## jcm_gdl (Jun 20, 2005)

Very nice. Thanks for showing us and all the SCC community those images.


----------



## jet_75 (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow, Guadalajara looks very nice ... I am planning on going to Puerto vallarta later this summer, but I am thinking maybe I should fly into GDL and then go from there to PV. Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Sainz001 said:


> Great job Master-mata!!! Excellent collection of pictures.


Thanks bro



oliver999 said:


> amazing ,simple beautiful, do you have the full large size pic of the 1st pic?


Thanks, sorry thats the only size i have, but i´m looking for other aerial pics that were show on the forum, they are amazing, hope i can get them.



jcm_gdl said:


> Very nice. Thanks for showing us and all the SCC community those images.


You´re welcome, i´m glad you like them.



jet_75 said:


> Wow, Guadalajara looks very nice ... I am planning on going to Puerto vallarta later this summer, but I am thinking maybe I should fly into GDL and then go from there to PV. Thanks for the great pics.


Yes it is indeed a beautiful city, with plenty to see, defenetely you should come, you will have a great time in here. You´re welcome.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

More photos, i´m trying not to repeat spots, so most of what you see on the pics are diferent places of this huge flat city.



























































































































































































































































































































































































Leave your comments.


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

I live in this city and I'm already sick of it. A lot of cars, traffic everywhere, during the summer it rains almost every day. But i can't deny it's very pretty, the most representative city in Mex


----------



## Margarita_Frozen (Apr 19, 2007)

..one of my favorite cities in Mexico

cheers...


----------



## jcm_gdl (Jun 20, 2005)

Really nice recopilation. This is almost complete. Maybe there are not pics of the new residential zones (houses, not buidings) and some of the near places, like Tlaquepaque down town or even Chapala at 35 miles south. If any have those, welcome here.


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

FALTAN.LUNAS said:


> I live in this city and I'm already sick of it. A lot of cars, traffic everywhere, during the summer it rains almost every day. But i can't deny it's very pretty, the most representative city in Mex


:hm:


----------



## ProShot (May 23, 2007)

congratulations master-mata!!!!!

this thread cantains an amazong collection of pics.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

jcm_gdl said:


> Really nice recopilation. This is almost complete. Maybe there are not pics of the new residential zones (houses, not buidings) and some of the near places, like Tlaquepaque down town or even Chapala at 35 miles south. If any have those, welcome here.


Thanks. I have lot of pics that i haven´t show yet and they are from dieferent places i´m not agree with you in your comment about it is almost complete, there are lot of things to show from Guadalajara, like prolongacion alcalde, donde esta el code y los teatros, el sur de la ciudad pasando el periferico para donde esta solectron, tlaquepaque como ya lo comentaste, Zapopan, los bares, restaurantes y negocios de lopez cotilla, zoologico, te aseguro que queda mucho material por mostrar y ya veras que tenia razon, a este thread todavia le queda mucha vida.
Saludos.




ProShot said:


> congratulations master-mata!!!!!
> 
> this thread cantains an amazong collection of pics.


Thanks my friend, and i´m waiting for the pics.
Cheers.


----------



## ProShot (May 23, 2007)

*Ok, more pics.*

Master, here is the colage. Both versions.









By proshot at 2007-07-31









By proshot at 2007-07-31


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Thanks ProShot.

More photos.


----------



## tiestodj (Feb 14, 2007)

Well I just want to show a few photographs that I took 2 months ago at the Guadalajara Zoo (the second biggest Zoo in America):banana: 

































































And Another pics from Guadalajara Cow Parade


----------



## Prosciutto (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow, that's a really diverse and photogenic city. Thanks for compilation.


----------



## radoner (Feb 18, 2006)

And the best of all is that Guadalajara keeps getting beter and beter


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow,, looks very clean,, and a great number of historic heritages,, :cheers:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

master-mata said:


> More photos, i´m trying not to repeat spots, so most of what you see on the pics are diferent places of this huge flat city.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i feel that i saw this before.. in somewhere of SSC.
Is this outskirts of Guadalajara city ?


----------



## Betrayer (May 23, 2004)

beautiful city, one of my favorits


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

Prosciutto said:


> Wow, that's a really diverse and photogenic city. Thanks for compilation.


I agree! :cheers:


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Very nice, indeed. :yes:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Mussoda said:


> i feel that i saw this before.. in somewhere of SSC.
> Is this outskirts of Guadalajara city ?


Yes it is the limit of the city in that area, probably you saw this image before in the forum of highrises about Guggeheim museum proyect, the idea is to build the museum in that area.


----------



## ivan_v8 (Aug 1, 2007)

great thread! awesome pics!! thank's for that!! 

DSC-P93 


DSC-P93 


DSC-P93


----------



## ivan_v8 (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Ivan for the photos.

A few more


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Some really nice historic buildings!

This shot is great:


----------



## JuanCarlos (Feb 4, 2005)

PdHs skyline looks amazing. :cheers:



master-mata said:


>


----------



## LAX 777 (Jul 25, 2006)

Amo mi Guadalajara.


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

This new shots are amazing. Guadalajara is a nice city.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

lpioe said:


> Some really nice historic buildings!
> 
> This shot is great:


Yes and those are just the ones that survive while the modernization of the city during the half of the last century, we lost more than a half of the old city That catedral is one of the seven churches in Mexico from the XVI century.



JuanCarlos said:


> PdHs skyline looks amazing. :cheers:


Yes it´s looking great so far and more proyects are under construction, i bet in 5 years from now that area will be really awesome.



LAX 777 said:


> Amo mi Guadalajara.


Yo tambien



ROYU said:


> This new shots are amazing. Guadalajara is a nice city.


Yes it is indeed a nice city.


----------



## Ah! Monterrey (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice Pics


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Ah! Monterrey said:


> Nice Pics


Thanks i´m glad you like them.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

A few more


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## ProShot (May 23, 2007)

Thankyou Master!!!!!

Excelent job my friend!


----------



## Balam (Jul 2, 2007)

Muy buen thread. De repente saltan unas obras de arte magníficas.


----------



## Silverhawk (Jun 10, 2005)

Guadalajara tiene clase, personalidad, belleza y mucho colorido, las fotos son muy muy buenas, otras son simplemente excelentes y espectaculares.

Felicidades a los que tomaron esas fotos


----------



## Tavo_Mty (Dec 28, 2006)

Hermosa la Perla Tapatia!!


----------



## ProShot (May 23, 2007)

Next page....


----------



## ProShot (May 23, 2007)

One more post...


----------



## ProShot (May 23, 2007)

*Ok*

Another pics from my beautiful city.









By proshot at 2007-08-13









By proshot, shot with DSC-H1 at 2007-08-13

Enjoy It!


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Thanks bro, for the pics

Here two more from that area.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Balam said:


> Muy buen thread. De repente saltan unas obras de arte magníficas.


 Gracias que bueno que te gusten y sigue al pendiente pues queda bastante por mostrar.



Silverhawk said:


> Guadalajara tiene clase, personalidad, belleza y mucho colorido, las fotos son muy muy buenas, otras son simplemente excelentes y espectaculares.
> 
> Felicidades a los que tomaron esas fotos


Gracias Silverhawk, que bueno escucharte decir eso, la verdad pensaba que le tenias idea a mi ciudad y veo que me equivoque. Saludos





Tavo_Mty said:


> Hermosa la Perla Tapatia!!


Gracias Tavo, a mi me parece igual hermosa tu ciudad, cada una en su respectiva estetica.

Saludos


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

The fundation of Guadalajara was in 1542, so it is a pretty old city for a "new continent"

Here some old photos.


----------



## ProShot (May 23, 2007)

Sorprendente!!!! La foto del parque de los solomos...sin arboles.


----------



## señor cara de papa (Aug 10, 2007)

me gusta bastante guadalajara, solo que con todo respeto, cuando fui ahi el centro historico tenia un olor muy desagradable :bash:


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

AMAZING, I HAVE NEVER SEEN PICS OF GUADALAJARA!

It looks like a mix of a city in Turkey, and a city in Texas.
Weird huh?


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for your comments

Here a few more.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## radoner (Feb 18, 2006)

Guadalajara is a great example of how modern and colonial architecture can mix with great results for the pupil


----------



## K BRITO (May 23, 2007)

The pic of the World Gym Building is great! Loved it.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Thank you guys for your comments.

A few more pics.


----------



## Vencedoresdesierto (Aug 11, 2006)

great pics!


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Vencedoresdesierto said:


> great pics!


Thanks, i´m glad you like them.


----------



## Online (May 17, 2007)

Guadalajara, hermosa como siempre


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

A few more


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## el_che_ (Jul 5, 2007)

ahhh ya las cambiaste, thanks


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

De nada


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Online (May 17, 2007)

Me muero por conocer Guadalajara!


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^ Pues adelante, eres bienvenido

Saludos.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Silverhawk (Jun 10, 2005)

Guadalajara is simply beautiful and spectacular, the third most important and bigger city of my country is amazing!! I have so many memories about the city, one girl and more!!!

The best pics I have seen of the "Perla de Occidente city"


----------



## 30% descuento (Mar 13, 2007)

Very good pictures. I like the mixture of ancient and modern arquitecture


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Silverhawk said:


> Guadalajara is simply beautiful and spectacular, the third most important and bigger city of my country is amazing!! I have so many memories about the city, one girl and more!!!
> 
> The best pics I have seen of the "Perla de Occidente city"


Yes it is. And for sure the number one in my heart.

I´m glad you like it.

Cheers


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

30% descuento said:


> Very good pictures. I like the mixture of ancient and modern arquitecture


Yes indeed Guadalajara is a mixture of colonial and all kind of styles in architecture among lots of green areas


----------



## marakas69 (Aug 18, 2006)

Como vamos a comentar despues de lo que acabamos de ver, te pasas master, yo simplemente me quede con la boca abierta y sin palabras, no fue sino hasta tu regaño que pude reaccionar y aqui estoy comentando: simplemente exelente recopilacion, el Centro, la zona Chapultepec, el Country, Tlaquepaque, Zapopan, la via Recreactiva, Plaza del Sol, el Hospicio Cabañas (mi escuela del 85 al 89) espectacular con los murales de Jose Clemente Orozco, el Estadio Jalisco etc. etc. etc. Te felicito, gracias por mostrar a Guadalajara de esa manera, completale con algunas fotos del paisaje agavero, Tequila, Chapala, el Bosque de la Primavera, Tonala, Tlajomulco, ect. Que tambien son dignos de enseñar.
Saludos y vamos por los mejores Panamericanos en el 2011.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

marakas69 said:


> Como vamos a comentar despues de lo que acabamos de ver, te pasas master, yo simplemente me quede con la boca abierta y sin palabras, no fue sino hasta tu regaño que pude reaccionar y aqui estoy comentando: simplemente exelente recopilacion, el Centro, la zona Chapultepec, el Country, Tlaquepaque, Zapopan, la via Recreactiva, Plaza del Sol, el Hospicio Cabañas (mi escuela del 85 al 89) espectacular con los murales de Jose Clemente Orozco, el Estadio Jalisco etc. etc. etc. Te felicito, gracias por mostrar a Guadalajara de esa manera, completale con algunas fotos del paisaje agavero, Tequila, Chapala, el Bosque de la Primavera, Tonala, Tlajomulco, ect. Que tambien son dignos de enseñar.
> Saludos y vamos por los mejores Panamericanos en el 2011.


No pues gracias por los comentarios Espero estar haciendo un digno thread mostrando lo variada que es esta ciudad, todavia queda mucho por mostrar, sera cuestion de conseguir mas fotos.

Saludos.

PD. Cual regaño? :lol:


----------



## ivan_v8 (Aug 1, 2007)

^^ y asi es.. estas haciendo un muy digno thread.. las gracias son para ti.. por poner de tu tiempo para mostrarnos las fotos.. ja! ya borre las fotos que me habias dicho  en realidad si estaban feas.. ja!..

saludos--


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^Gracias por los comentarios, por checar el thread y por lo de las fotos.

Saludos.

Aca mas fotos:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## takiro (Nov 30, 2006)

I love Gudalajara, "la ciudad de las rosas"


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for the comments.

Here more pics.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Tapatio de corazon (Sep 13, 2007)

Explendorosa mi Guadalajara, q buen trabajo Master.


----------



## Dario (Mar 4, 2006)

Two more pictures:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^Gracias por los cometarios y por el aporte proudly.

Aca mas fotos:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

More photos in the next page.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

*Some night shots.*


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Awesome pics Master Mata!!!!

Tu matas con esas fotos a los envidiosos e incrédulos del progreso de Guadalajara...


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Nicodemo said:


> Awesome pics Master Mata!!!!
> 
> Tu matas con esas fotos a los envidiosos e incrédulos del progreso de Guadalajara...



No es esa mi intencion, solo pretendo mostrar lo bella que es mi ciudad, como tapatio me encanta la ciudad en que vivo y para mi es la numero uno, aunque no necesariamente sea la verdad.

Gracias por el comentario igual y que bueno que te gusten las fotos.


----------



## ramxes (Mar 15, 2007)

No habia visitado este foro, y me he quedado sin palabras, QUE GRANDIOSA recopilacion de imagesnes Master, nuestra ciudad se muestra en su esplendor, gracias por permitirnos participar en esta coleccion.

​


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^Gracias a ti por tu comentario, y no olvides checarlo seguido, estare subiendo fotos constantemente.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Muy Bien!!! Me encanta estas fotos!!
or is it "amo estas fotos"?

Did I say that right? 

Amazing pictures! the Fountain one was my favorite!


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

MDguy said:


> Muy Bien!!! Me encanta estas fotos!!
> or is it "amo estas fotos"?
> 
> Did I say that right?
> ...



Thanks. 

Yes you say it perfect.

Cheers.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## takiro (Nov 30, 2006)

:drool::drool: Guadalajara I love you !!


----------



## Jorge Zereptram (Aug 30, 2005)

me encanta la mezcla entre modernidad y colonial de guadalajara, eso la hace contrastante y su clima es delicioso. buenismas fotos!


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^Gracias por los comentarios

Aca les dejo mas fotos.


----------



## jetmty1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Beautiful gdl!!!!!!


----------



## takiro (Nov 30, 2006)

The most beautiful city around the world! n_n!!


----------



## crawford (Dec 9, 2003)

Master-Mata, is that first shot from your last post in Tlaquepaque?

Great pics, and keep them coming!


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

*Thank you guys for your comments*



crawford said:


> Master-Mata, is that first shot from your last post in Tlaquepaque?
> 
> Great pics, and keep them coming!


No, it is Zapopan.

Thanks. Here more pics.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## takiro (Nov 30, 2006)

More pictures, please


----------



## building demolisher (Oct 22, 2005)

the most beautiful city in Mexico, by far!

i don't understand why all are writing in English, if all the people in this thread speak Spanish!

Guadalajara, como ella ninguna.


----------



## takiro (Nov 30, 2006)

Guadalajara bonita!!!!!!!
































































LUCHA!!!!


----------



## fredcalif (Dec 3, 2003)

it look nice, but small for a city like GDL


----------



## takiro (Nov 30, 2006)

More Guadalajara's Pictures


Teatro Degollado


----------



## takiro (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## takiro (Nov 30, 2006)

!!!!!!!!!!!! beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## yy17616406 (Dec 23, 2007)

*SO NICE!*

〖^o^〗^o^ 〖^o^〗
Shakugan no Shana
Claymore
Fate-Stay Night
Rurouni Kenshin
Highschool of the dead
naruto
One Piece
Prince of Tennis
naruto
comic
Angel Sanctuary


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

*More pics*


----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

MDguy said:


> Muy Bien!!! Me encanta estas fotos!!
> or is it "amo estas fotos"?
> 
> Did I say that right?


It's not completely right, but it's a really nice try.

"Me encanta estas fotos!!" should be "¡Me encanta*n* estas fotos!". If you add that extra "n" it is perfect Spanish.

On the other hand, "amo estas fotos" is a grammatically impecable construction and you can use it, but I'd recommend "me encantan estas fotos" instead. It sounds a lot more natural.


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

Ok, guys. That's enough.

The city looks nice, the pictures are nice, but it's just the same people from the same city posting pictures over and over again.

Let the thread die already.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

alex3000 said:


> Ok, guys. That's enough.
> 
> The city looks nice, the pictures are nice, but it's just the same people from the same city posting pictures over and over again.
> 
> Let the thread die already.


If you don´t like this thread, just don´t get in, and please check it all before say anything, cause there are not the same people replying all the time, your comment really bothers me.

And still there are lots of new things to show in this thread Guadalajara has lots of projects under construction, and of course i will be posting updates.


----------



## PAC-MAN (Oct 28, 2006)

Many pics shown here are mine ( http://www.flickr.com/photos/cerpa ), you should mention the author or the source.

Visit my flickr gallery


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

building demolisher said:


> the most beautiful city in Mexico, by far!
> 
> i don't understand why all are writing in English, if all the people in this thread speak Spanish!
> 
> Guadalajara, como ella ninguna.



Maybe because this thread is located at an INTERNATIONAL forum?^^

By the way, the city looks great!!


----------



## nar-lee (Mar 15, 2007)

edited


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

PAC-MAN said:


> Many pics shown here are mine ( http://www.flickr.com/photos/cerpa ), you should mention the author or the source.
> 
> Visit my flickr gallery


Thank you PAC-MAN for the pics, hope you don´t mind that i´m posting them in my thread, most of the time i don´t have any idea who the author is.
You are a great photographer, i would love to keep posting some of your pictures, they are great.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

*More pics*





































Thanks to Gramos who is the author of the first two, i don´t know who is the author of the last two though.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

alex3000 said:


> Ok, guys. That's enough.
> 
> The city looks nice, the pictures are nice, but it's just the same people from the same city posting pictures over and over again.
> 
> Let the thread die already.



And who the heck does alex3000 think he is? If you don't like these threads then butt out and don't enter them. Stick to the ones you are interested in.

To master-mata, thanks for starting to credit the photos you post! I hope everyone follows your example!


----------



## ProShot (May 23, 2007)

Master, tengo unas fotos del centro de gdl nocturnas, ya las posteaste aqui??? No recuerdo, pero el el thread donde si las puse fue en del foros mexicanos de guadalajara de noche o algo asi.


----------



## ProShot (May 23, 2007)

Cambio de pagia es lo mimso que MAS FOTOS!!!!


----------



## ProShot (May 23, 2007)

Ok, this is "La Basilica de Zapopan", Hola master, tengo algunas fotos d ela basilica de zapopan...











By proshot, shot with Canon PowerShot S5 IS at 2008-02-06









By proshot, shot with Canon PowerShot S5 IS at 2008-02-06

El palacio de gobierno zapopano:








By proshot, shot with Canon PowerShot S5 IS at 2008-02-06









By proshot, shot with Canon PowerShot S5 IS at 2008-02-06

y el ya conocido centro historico de gdl:








By proshot, shot with Canon PowerShot S5 IS at 2008-02-06









By proshot, shot with Canon PowerShot S5 IS at 2008-02-06


----------



## xote (Jun 7, 2007)

bastante guapo el casco historico de Guadalajara. :drool:


----------



## ProShot (May 23, 2007)

Ok, more nocturnal shots, from the Historic Downtown....









By proshot, shot with Canon PowerShot S5 IS at 2008-01-02









By proshot, shot with Canon PowerShot S5 IS at 2008-01-02









By proshot, shot with Canon PowerShot S5 IS at 2008-01-02









By proshot, shot with Canon PowerShot S5 IS at 2008-01-02


----------



## arturo (Apr 14, 2006)

ProShot said:


> By proshot, shot with Canon PowerShot S5 IS at 2008-02-06


Me gusta donde pusiste el "BerN"! Buenisimo :lol:


----------



## JESGDL (Jan 25, 2008)

*GUaDaLaJaRa .............*

Buenas tardes, primero que nada gracias a las personas que han dedicado tiempo a tomar fotografías de nuestra bella ciudad, la verdad han hecho un excelente trabajo al mostrarnos nuestra ciudad de otra perspectiva, yo soy 100% tapatío y estoy orgulloso de vivir en una ciudad como esta, no es por nada pero Guadalajara es una ciudad de altura y muchas ciudades del mundo quisiera tener lo que tiene nuestra ciudad, Historia, Arte, Modernidad, es una ciudad Humana, llena de contraste a pesar de ser una ciudad muy conservadora en ciertos aspectos es una ciudad muy cosmopolita y muchas ciudades del mundo no tienen esos aspectos y disculpen que lo diga tal cual.


Por otro lado creo que hacen falta algunas fotos como de tonala, tlajomulco, de la rivera de Chapala, ajijic, del bosque de los colomos, el parque metropolitano, el bosque de la primavera que son lugares muy típicos y parte de la Zona Metropolitana de Guadalajara, de igual forma me gustaría si pudieran poner algunas fotos de los parques industriales de Guadalajara ya que la industria es un gran pilar de la ciudad por eso se le llama el valle del silicio. 

Bueno por mi parte en esta ocasión es todo y vuelvo a reiterar mis felicitaciones a quienes han colaborado en este foro no solamente para mostrarle al mundo nuestra ciudad si no para los que vivimos aquí conocerla un poco mejor.

Gracias


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

*Gracias ProShot por el aporte.*

^^Asi es queda muchisimo por mostrar de la ciudad, incluso las simples calles de cientos de colonias son atractivas a la vista, yo estoy ahorrando para comprarme una camara y tomar fotos de todo lo comentas y que no se ha mostrado en el foro.



Taller said:


> To master-mata, thanks for starting to credit the photos you post! I hope everyone follows your example!


You´re welcome, but i´m just following the rules.

Thanks for the support:cheers:


----------



## takiro (Nov 30, 2006)

Excellent images, I hope to contribute some ones!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zenith (Oct 23, 2003)

I'm currently looking for work in Guadalajara...I here it's nicer than Mexico City, where I lived for 7 months.


----------



## arturo (Apr 14, 2006)

Zenith said:


> I'm currently looking for work in Guadalajara...I here it's nicer than Mexico City, where I lived for 7 months.


To say it's nicer is arguable; but because it is smaller it is more tranquil...it's easier to escape if you need to. The weather is drier and hotter than the capital, so if you like that then it's better. And if you need to hit the beach Puerto Vallarta is much more manageable and relaxing than Acapulco.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^the weather is drier and hotter compared to the capital, but it is an awesome weather, Guadalajara has fame of its nice weather also rains almost half of the year, i love rain, thats why the city is so green.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Here some photos posted for SkyNorth before he was banned, he made some great threads while he was here, what a shame he is not longer on skyscraper:bash: all due the rivality between two of the most important citys in Mexico, hope all this ends and we´re able to post pics with out descalifications from those who have lot of issues about our city.

Here the pics:


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Me gustan muy muchas estes photos de Guadalajara! Quiero ir alli! 

hope i said that right. if not, i said I really like these photos of Guadalajara! I want to go there!


----------



## crawford (Dec 9, 2003)

Zenith said:


> I'm currently looking for work in Guadalajara...I here it's nicer than Mexico City, where I lived for 7 months.


I have lived in both. 

I prefer DF slightly, but I like GDL a lot. GDL feels more "European." It is probably Mexicos' "whitest" city, if that makes any sense. It has a beautiful historic core and a prosperous west side.

Here is how GDL is better: It is safer, a little richer (on average), cleaner, cheaper, less congested, less earthquake risk and warmer. Oh, and the women are hotter. GDL's women are AMAZING.

Here is how GDL is worse: More traditional/conservative, less diverse, very few people speak English, bad airport connections, more limited food choices, fewer job opportunities for expats, you probably need a car and not really any "cool" neighborhoods like in DF.

The accents are very different. Personality-wise, Tapatios are more laid-back than the Chilangos. 

DF pozole and huaraches are MUCH better. GDL barbaoca tacos and tortas are MUCH better.

Keep in mind that DF and GDL are still more alike than they are different. Both have beautiful sunshine. Both are polluted in the winter. Both get cold at night. Both have "rich" Europeans and "poor" Indians. Both have tons of typical Mexican stuff, like bochitos, pozole, and worship of the Virgin of Guadalupe. Both have the rich westside neighborhoods and the poor eastside neighborhoods.

Did you like DF? If not, maybe GDL is not for you.


----------



## crawford (Dec 9, 2003)

master-mata said:


> ^^the weather is drier and hotter compared to the capital, but it is an awesome weather, Guadalajara has fame of its nice weather also rains almost half of the year, i love rain, thats why the city is so green.


Oh yeah, GDL gets more rain and is greener than DF. It rains EVERY DAY during the rainy season in GDL, which is fine with me becuase I am a blanquito and I already get too red from the sun!

Oh, one more thing- DF drivers are CRAZY while GDL drivers are slower and more normal. The only GDL streets with horrible traffic are Lopez Mateos and the Periferico Sur.


----------



## Horusankh (Jun 20, 2007)

MDguy said:


> Me gustan muy muchas estes photos de Guadalajara! Quiero ir alli!
> 
> hope i said that right. if not, i said I really like these photos of Guadalajara! I want to go there!


You are most welcome anytime you want to visit the city .

And thank you very much, Master-mata for starting the thread, and thanks to you and to the other guys who have posted photos. It's a very nice thread.


----------



## hg.barragan (Nov 24, 2007)

I am proud to be part of Guadalajara, I think we have a lot to show the world we are a combination of modernity and traditions represent to the world the mexicanidad 
I love you Guadalajara


----------



## hg.barragan (Nov 24, 2007)

These are images of the forest colomos in Guadalajara



















By hgomez


----------



## hg.barragan (Nov 24, 2007)

These images were captured in the colony chapalita, is a place with 65-year history, a beautiful place Guadalajara


By hgomez

By hgomez

By hgomez

By hgomez

By hgomez

By hgomez

By hgomez

By hgomez

By hgomez

By hgomez

By hgomez

By hgomez

By hgomez


----------



## hg.barragan (Nov 24, 2007)

These are pictures aqueduct hills of the valley, was built in 1900 to bring water from the forest colomos to the city of Guadalajara at that time was far from the forest, this day is part forest colomos the Metropoli


----------



## hg.barragan (Nov 24, 2007)

These are night shots, Guadalajara is beautiful at night


By hgomez

By hgomez

By hgomez


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Phriggin' Ogre said:


> ^^ Impressive Mall.
> 
> 
> BTW, does anyone have any pics of Univa? My uncle is one of the head honchos of that university, and I don't even know how big or how good it is. I'm asking becuase he really wants me to attend it.


I think i saw some pics of UNIVA in the forums. Let me look for them and i´ll post them here.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice "galerias" pics


----------



## benocanada (May 28, 2007)

Hi Master I've been visiting your thread months ago and just I want to say You are doing an amazing job, I really love it.
I've been away from Guadalajara for 2 years and I can see that the city looks different, nicer and as always beautiful.
congratulations for your thread .


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Thank you guys for the nice comments, i feel so glad you like the thread and most of all this city that i love.

Here are the pics of UNIVA, the ones that i found here on the forums:


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

hey thanks! I like the shot with the emerging skyline in the back.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That place looks so nice


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

Acuérdate de darle créditos a las fotos wey, luego te las borran.


----------



## fcoud (Mar 27, 2006)

MUY BIEN SIGAN ASI, CUANDO PUEDAN DE CHAPALA Y MAZAMITLA


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

si, las borrarán si no tiene créditos, master hurry up!!


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

edit.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Phriggin' Ogre said:


> hey thanks! I like the shot with the emerging skyline in the back.


You´re welcome



Aecio said:


> Acuérdate de darle créditos a las fotos wey, luego te las borran.


No te preocupes.



fcoud said:


> MUY BIEN SIGAN ASI, CUANDO PUEDAN DE CHAPALA Y MAZAMITLA


Si voy a poner, pero pues todavia queda muchisimo por mostrar no se desesperen.



thaproducer said:


> si, las borrarán si no tiene créditos, master hurry up!!


No te apures.

Thank you all for leaving your commets.

Here more pics just posted by LexLuthor:
































































Leave your comments.

Cheers


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

No idea it looked so good.


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

master-mata said:


> Here more pics just posted by LexLuthor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really really amazing!!!! Guadalajara it's going up!


----------



## gerardo16 (Apr 11, 2008)

master-mata said:


> Thank you guys for the nice comments, i feel so glad you like the thread and most of all this city that i love.
> 
> Here are the pics of UNIVA, the ones that i found here on the forums:


I went to this university, you bring back great memories to me, Thks for that

Keep going you are doing a great job


----------



## reo64 (Jun 2, 2006)

Felicidades!!!!! a todos los que han participado en este thread, muchas gracias desde Venezuela!!!


----------



## reo64 (Jun 2, 2006)

regio.boy. said:


> In fact from the middle of mexico to down is central america, and from the middle of mexico and upper is north america, so guadalajara is central america.


hno:Osea que mitad del pais esta en Norte America?:bash: y la otra en Centro?:nuts:


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

just ignore him



> Felicidades!!!!! a todos los que han participado en este thread, muchas gracias desde Venezuela!!!


what are you doing in venezuela?? back to gdl hahaha


----------



## jetmty1 (Dec 30, 2005)

greatt view! it will look awesome when Andares Sh. c. is totally finished.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

regio.boy. said:


> In fact from the middle of mexico to down is central america, and from the middle of mexico and upper is north america, so guadalajara is central america.


So if half of Mexico is Central America Brasil, Colombia, Venezuela, Ecuador and toher countries of "South America" would be considered part of Central America too...


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

next page.


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

Modernity + Old fashion buildings.
Great pictures!!
I do not liked the last 2 pics, really ugly buildings lol. :lol:


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

Guadalajara looks beautiful and clean. Great pictures.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Thank you guys for the comments.

Here more photos posted by tapatio oriental:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

I left you these for the moment.

Por favor eviten hacer comentarios que puedan causar conflictos.

Saludos.


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

great.. nice pics!


----------



## _JONYsK_ (Apr 24, 2008)

fcoud said:


> PARA EL REGIO BOY, SI FUEAMOS ESTADOS UNIDOS EL DF SERIA NEW YORK, GUADALAJARA SERIA LOS ANGELES, ASI COMO ALLA SON LAS DOS CIUDADES MAS IMPORTANTES, USTEDES SERIAN HOUSTON MUY MODERNA EN VIALIDADES ETC, MAS NUNCA NUNCA PODRAN TENER LA DIVERSIDAD DE TODO QUE TIENE ESTA CIUDAD DESDE HACE CIENTOS DE AÑOS Y SIEMPRE TODA SU HISTORIA PESARAN MAS QUE UNOS RICOS NUEVOS Y SI VES LAS FOTOS DE ZONAS DE PRIMER MUNDO TAMBIEN HAY.
> ADMIRO REALMENTE SU GRAN EZFUERZO DE CAMBIO YA QUE HACE 20 AÑOS MONTERREY ERA ESPANTOSO, SORRY PERO A MAS DE 450 AÑOS SIEMPRE GUADALAJARA HA SIDO GRANDE, Y POR SI NO SABES A MONTERREY LO FUNDARON UNOS DE TEPATITLAN JALISCO


yo siempre he dicho lo mismo


----------



## olaf (Nov 11, 2007)

Beautiful pics. Av. Alcalde is nice, but there are not too pictures about it.


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

Aecio said:


> Jajajaja regio boy que pendejo estás :lol:
> Solo dejas en vergüenza a tus paisas, ¿Que no fuiste a la escuela o qué? JAJAJAJAJA centroamérica.... :lol:


hey dude try to moderate your words, this offensive deserves to be punished, be quite, anyway.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^And you shall send him a pm instead of posting with something apart of the thread, i´m going to talk with a moderator too.

Otra cosa, a mi no me gusta que vengan a mi thread a crear polemica o conflictos, lo quiero mantener limpio de nefasteses, y esto va para las dos partes.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Here more pics, posted by tapatio oriental and benjamin gta


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

master-mata said:


> ^^And you shall send him a pm instead of posting with something apart of the thread, i´m going to talk with a moderator too.
> 
> Otra cosa, a mi no me gusta que vengan a mi thread a crear polemica o conflictos, lo quiero mantener limpio de nefasteses, y esto va para las dos partes.


i just said what i thought, im not trying to create any polemic or conflicts in your thread, i just saw one thing that i dislike, and i just said he must to be punished for the great offensive, go ahead and talk with one moderator, i didnt do anything wrong, i was saying what it was wrong.


----------



## regio.boy. (Nov 5, 2004)

que mala educacion tiene la gente de esta ciudad
que cultura!
y porque les ofende el que les digan que pertenecen a centroamerica?


----------



## gerardo16 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great job master

Keep them coming


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

wow!! nice pics. bellas fotos master. bring us more please.

the 2 photo is really beatiful


----------



## tapatiogdl26 (Jul 11, 2008)

a nadie ha ofendido, nos da igual lo que pienses y no sigas desviando el thread. regioboy.

Por cierto excelente fotografia de la zona del alamo me fascinó como se ve. y ese panteón de la última foto cual es?? se ve muy antiguo es el de belen o mezquitan? la verdad no tengo idea, o ninguno de los 2 jejeeje.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Thank you guys for the nice comments.

Here more pics, also posted by tapatio oriental:


----------



## Tavo_Mty (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice pics!! Guadalajara is so beautiful!!


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

Great pictures master mata, and sorry i will not deviate the thread again, i only dislike what regio.boy said, its won't happend again.
Keep the pics comming m8. :cheers:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Thank you guys for the nice comments, and don´t worry Aecio, but when a comment bothers you, just ignore it.

Here more pics posted by tapatio oriental:























































These pics are quite old, thats why the model of the cars look old too.
Leave your comments.


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

:drool: 

i've never seen these pictures.. GDL is a great city


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

These photos are mine, hope you like them.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

i miss ride on that street.. more pics master.


----------



## tapatiogdl26 (Jul 11, 2008)

guri_gdl said:


> I think that's the police building, or something like that... The great thing, is that the building was built at the side of a canyon (Barranca de Huentitan)


Esta sobre perifercio al oriente de la Ciudad.


----------



## olaf (Nov 11, 2007)

The nuestra señora del rosario church (first) doesnt stand out because it is hidden. I mean, If it were located on Juarez Avenue , everybody will know it better


----------



## hg.barragan (Nov 24, 2007)

wowwwwww.....



Juch said:


> 2 estupendas tomas del ex forista SkyNorth:
> Quien por cierto me pidió que pusiera que por favor NADIE UTILICE SUS FOTOS PARA PONERLAS EN NINGÚN OTRO FOTO NI PÁGINA DE INTERNET
> 
> Country-Providencia:
> ...


----------



## hg.barragan (Nov 24, 2007)

la verdad me impresionaron estas fotos, dan una perspectiva de la gran guadalajara


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Very nice pics, the city looks very green.


----------



## WestAndBoys (Feb 15, 2008)

Awesome pics!


----------



## benocanada (May 28, 2007)

I want to see more pictures!!!


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

More pics posted recently.

This one by Imap2010








[/QUOTE]

and this one by drq07

[/QUOTE]

Leave your comments.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics  ^^


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for leaving your comments.

This was taken from a great thread Ramxes did on another forums.

Auditorio Metropolitano Telmex





[/CENTER][/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE]

El Auditorio TELMEX es uno de los espacios para espectáculos más importantes de América Latina. Ubicado en la Zona Metropolitana de Guadalajara, esta catolagado como el 5to escenario mas importante del Mundo, según la revista Pollstar, asi como el Auditorio mas moderno de América Latina, por sus caracteristicas, diseño y equipamiento.

En su exterior, el Auditorio cuenta con un estacionamiento para 3,500 autos y atención personalizada para orientar a los conductores al lugar disponible más cercano, un estacionamiento con 90 lugares para discapacitados y uno más para invitados especiales, con 200 cajones. 

La capacidad del Auditorio TELMEX varía desde los dos mil setecientos hasta los 11 500 espectadores, ya que cuenta con un sistema de muros y mamparas móviles que permiten reducir o ampliar su aforo. 

En el escenario se presentan tres plataformas mecánicas para diversos usos: Escenario adelantado, foso de orquesta o platea para acceso general. Permitiendo así hasta 16 configuraciones distintas de aforo. 

La visibilidad hacia el escenario es inigualable desde cualquier punto de la sala, gozando de una cercanía única en su género, pues el espectador más lejano del escenario se encuentra a sólo 64 metros de distancia. 

Aquí les comparto algunas imagenes y videos del Auditorio TELMEX

Auditorio TELMEX:








^^ de Julio Ruix.








^^ de Julio Ruix.








^^ de Julio Ruix.

Aforo:


















Avril Lavigne:





Simple Plan:





Paul Van Dyk:





La fomosa caida de Katy Perry en el Escenario del TELMEX:





Metallica:





Algunos eventos del Telmex

Latinos

·Placido Domingo 01.09.07(GALA DE INAUGURACIÓN)
·LU 04.09.07
·Aleks Syntek 04.09.07
·Cristian Castro 04.09.07
·Gloria Trevi 04.09.07
·Panda 14.09.07
·Ricky Martin 19.09.07
·Café Tacvba 12.10.07 - 29.03.08
·Los Autenticos Decadentes 12.10.07
·Los Concorde 12.10.07
·Cuca 12.10.07
·División Minúscula 14.09.07
·Intocable 16,17.11.07
·Serrat y Sabina 25.10.07
·Tatiana 28.10.07
·Rojo 03.11.07
·Ricardo Montaner 08.11.07
·Mercedes Sosa 25.11.07
·Belanova 16.02.08
·Tony Melendez 15.02.08
·Juanes 30.10.08
·Camilo Sesto 31.10.08
·Enrique Bunbury 02.11.08
·Ana Gabriel 14.11.08

Anglosajones:

·Avril Lavigne 19.10.07
·Incubus 20.10.07
·Kenny G 20.10.07
·The Bravery 20.10.07
·Killers 21.10.07
·The Doors 24.10.07
·Dmitri Hvorostovsky 30.10.07
·Daft Punk 04.11.07
·Evanescence 05.11.07
·Paul Van Dyk 07.11.07
·Toto 07.02.08
·Deep Purple 17.02.08
·Iron Maiden 21.02.08
·Renee Fleming 21.02.08
·Bob Dylan 02.03.08
·Backstreet Boys 15.03.08
·Rod Stewart 27.03.08
·Alizée 20.06.08
·Vanessa Hudgens y Mandy Moore 12.09.08
·Simple Plan 01.10.08
·The Scorpions 17.09.08
·Katy Perry 16.10.08
·Paramore 16.10.08
·30 Seconds to Mars
·Metallica 16.10.08
·Tokio Hotel 16.10.08
·Maroon 5 03.11.08
·New Kids In The Block 30.11.08

Eventos y musicales:

·Hoy no me Puedo Levantar 13.10.07
·Ballet Espartaco 11.10.07
·Los Padrinos Magicos 11.11.07
·Waterwall 27,28,29,30.09.07
·Patito Feo 23.02.08
·Los Tres Grandes Clásicos 29.02.08
·Magic Masters 2008 03.09.08
·Ballettissimo 26.09.08
·BBC Orchestra of London 04.10.08
·Los Premios MTVLA08 16.10.08
·Amor Pop "Un nuevo musical" 01.11.08
·Los Vivancos 09.11.08
·Rocking to Paradise 11.11.08
·Disney High School Musical On Ice 20,21,22,23.11.08 

Les debo los que me faltaron, aunque no faltan muchos.

Saludos[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
​[/QUOTE]


----------



## tapatiogdl26 (Jul 11, 2008)

Amazing PDH!!!


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

What church is the one at the first picture?
Great photos btw!


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^Templo del padre Galvan near antiguo hospital Civil and thats the view i have from school.


----------



## 1692mono (Nov 11, 2008)

waa increibles fotos


----------



## beatlegdl (Mar 4, 2008)

I was just wondering, everytime someone uploads pictures of GDL they always do..the downtown and the richest areas of Gdl and Zapopan, what about the south of Guadalajara??
I'm talking about ave Revolucion, del ejercito, glorieta del charro, la 54,oblatos, Belisario Dominguez, ave Chamizal, parque San Rafael, Jardines de la Paz, etc...
people need to see both sides of the city, I know some of those places are not as beauty as the north side but people deserve to see them as well.
Me pregunto, porque siempre que alguien sube fotos de Gdl lo hacen de las zonas del centro y de los lugares mas ricos (economicamente hablando), y que onda con la zona del sur, me refiero a:
ave Revolucion, del ejercito, glorieta del charro, la 54,oblatos, Belisario Dominguez, ave Chamizal, parque San Rafael, Jardines de la Paz, etc...hay lugares tambien bonitos

Saludos


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

Maybe in other thread but not here i hope... lol your F crazy....


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

Here are some pics taken from flickr, user is McMexicano, kjdrill & cuyahogabend
*ºººº**Guadalajara**ºººº*​


----------



## beatlegdl (Mar 4, 2008)

Aecio said:


> Maybe in other thread but not here i hope... lol your F crazy....


first of all I'M not f...crazy (bad words are not allowed in the threads)I just want you guys to be fair but don't worry I'll open one


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^You can post those pics in this thread, if i haven´t uploaded pics of those areas is bacause i don´t have them, not because i just want to show the best looking areas, also the thread is alive and i and other forumers constantly upload pictures, there still lots of things to show that haven´t been show yet.

Ademas para que hacer dos threads de la misma ciudad, te garantizo que no va a tener exito.

Saludos.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

More pics recently posted in Guadalajara forum by Lupersinski, these are from the newest mall almost finish, the two bigger stores just open.



*Palacio De Hierro*











































































































































































*LIVERPOOL*


































*ANDARES*




































































































*Esta es la única tienda de las del edificio de departamentos que está por abrir
*


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

Buenas las fotos de Andares.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Keep leaving your comments guys.

Here some nights shots i took from Guadalajara forum, the autor is ramxes





La zona de La barranca de Huentitan (Guggenheim), con terrenos de la posible PdG


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing night pics


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for leaving your comments.

More pics of mine, btw i know my pics are not artistic.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful and Green Guadalajara


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

I love my green city 
Nice pics master mata from Terranova. :cheers:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Thank you guys for leaving your comments.


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Dang, I never expected Guadalajara to fall in love with malls... but at least they look good! Anywho, does anyone have any information on the JVC project?


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

that last photo is antara polanco in mexico city...


----------



## 6-6-6 (Jan 14, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^thats what i was about to say!

dont steel us idiots.
build your own antara.


----------



## olaf (Nov 11, 2007)

Zapopan part of the metropolitan area


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those last pics are simply GREAT :cheers:


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

great great..

we need to start a new page.


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

^^^^ tell me about it


----------



## velazquez (Jul 7, 2008)

just beautiful pics


----------



## velazquez (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## velazquez (Jul 7, 2008)

next page!!!
I wanna see more pics :eat:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Master you are a real :master: (=master) :cheers:


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

nice job master.

Show us the dog's house, is interesting


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Master you are a real :master: (=master) :cheers:


Thank you



thaproducer said:


> nice job master.
> 
> Show us the dog's house, is interesting


Thanks.

I think there is a pic in previus pages.

More pics of Museo de las artes:
































































Some random pics:









































































Sorry for the quality of the pics. Keep leaving your comments.


----------



## GDL2011 (Dec 23, 2008)

Great pics! I love my birth city, my friend Brent came with me earlier this year and he said it became his favorite Mexican city. He's been to DF, Cancun, Juarez, MTY and Queretaro.

I don't understand why some people come to this and other threads about Guadalajara to attack it because of their envy and insecurities, your sultana is also great... don't worry:cheers:


----------



## blueboygdl (Jan 25, 2008)

Some Pictures of the Palacio de las Vacas a Gorgeous Morocan Style Mannor built for one of the president´s brothers somewhere in the XIX century 




Inside the house you can find frescos and murals painted by the genious masters that actually taught the very well known mexican painters like Siqueiros, Murillo and Orozco




Some original furniture and decorative objetcs are in display and may be seen 

The place still needs some restoration work which is yet in process but it is one of the most unknown and beautiful jewels of the city :cheers:


----------



## blueboygdl (Jan 25, 2008)

This is the Former El Carmen Coventry know used as art gallery and art museum intended to show young artist's creations, it also has a library, a cinema for art films and a music hall







The church that used to be part of the coventry is now across the street..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice buildings ^^


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

master-mata said:


>



Wow Muralism is one of my favorite type of painting, its creepy hehe, Great pictures Master. :cheers:

Btw muralism was a pictoric art that was created in México in the last century.


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

pictures in this page are really beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2008)

To blueboy and mastermata, thank you for sharing all those pics of our beautiful city Guadalajara. 

Specially you master, you've donde such a great job here, making not only mexicans but all the world knows how incredibly is our loved city Guadalajara.

Greetings to everyone!


----------



## blueboygdl (Jan 25, 2008)

San Felipe de Neri Church 




Santa Monica, in my opinion the most beatufil temple in the city, it is now undergoing a major restoration process







An Arabig style house in downtown Guadalajara 




Happy New Year!!!!!!!


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

where is santa monica? for me the best temple is called "Templo de Nuestra Señora del Rosario" gotic style, it's 2 blocks of panteon de belen.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

thaproducer said:


> where is santa monica? for me the best temple is called "Templo de Nuestra Señora del Rosario" gotic style, it's 2 blocks of panteon de belen.


That is my favorite church too y have a great view to that church from school, i put a pic like two pages earlier.

Thank you guys for the support and complimments.

Here a video of the Guadalajara international book fair.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you for posting the video, Mastermata. The International Book Fair is, and will always be, one of the things that make us feel very proud of being "Tapatíos".


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2008)

BTW, I was checking the thread and I didn't find this amizing picture, so I'll post it now. It's a little old (November 28, aproximatley), but I simply loved it. Hope you like it!

The pic was posted in Guadalajara's forum by "Ramxes". Here you are:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for the pic and the comments.

Here more pics recently posted in our forums.

These belongs to arq. Thomas.



















Leave your comments


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

[email protected] i never saw that picture in gaudalajara's forum, it's amazin!!!!

master great pics, puerta de hierro looks like beautiful.


----------



## urbanófilo (May 22, 2008)

*Bueno chavos, quÉ manera de SATURAR un hilo...*

UN COMENTARIO: Flaco favor le hacen a la Perla de Occidente con un hilo tan pesado y tan lleno. OJALÁ seleccionen mejor sus fotos y pongan unas 2 o 5 por partcipación. Aqui es el foro MUNDIAL. La gente delmundo ni siquiera opina...Conquisten el ojo del público: DE lo bueno poco. Aquí se ven lugares bellísimos -más que muchos mexicanos- en 3 Ó 4 pags. Saludos Y PAZ.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^Y a ti eso te afecta en? Si no te late no entres, nadie te obliga a verlo, te aseguro que hay gente a la que si le interesa sino checa el numero de visitas, esos comentarios los haces en todos los threads por el estilo que como el de la ciudad norteña que tambien posean y postean, o solo en esta? pero para mas facil, te recomiendo ya no entres.


----------



## urbanófilo (May 22, 2008)

*Uy qué chamaquillo tan grosero...*



master-mata said:


> ^^Y a ti eso te afecta en? Si no te late no entres, nadie te obliga a verlo, te aseguro que hay gente a la que si le interesa sino checa el numero de visitas, esos comentarios los haces en todos los threads por el estilo que como el de la ciudad norteña que tambien posean y postean, o solo en esta? pero para mas facil, te recomiendo ya no entres.


Go... as you like it
Sin más comentarios...


----------



## montse_mh (May 16, 2008)

te apoyo master mata, es bonito dar a conocer al mundo las maravillas de nuestra ciudad


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

Now let's continue with pictures by tomas laris forumer.


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

beautiful, right?


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for the pics, they are awesome


----------



## drink.think (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice!I like the old building


----------



## agbmex (Jan 18, 2007)

WOW! Everytime I see pics of Guadalajara my mouth just goes:eek2: One of Mexico's "must visit" cities! :master:


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

guadalajara and monterrey r turning into chinese cities as more skyscrapers pop out everywhere


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Thank you guys for leaving your commments.

Here more pics (sorry for the quality)


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Leave your comments.


----------



## gerardo16 (Apr 11, 2008)

very nice pics, I love this area (Country/providencia)


----------



## hg.barragan (Nov 24, 2007)

nice pics, my city is a mexican wonder


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This area ^^ looks very nice! Full of Green


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

My favorite city in Mexico after the capital. A question is it the day,time or are the streets usually that empty?


----------



## blueboygdl (Jan 25, 2008)

Pregunta....en la foto en la que se ve la torre platino desde que ángulo se tomo es que no logro identificar la colonia que se ve


----------



## gerardo16 (Apr 11, 2008)

eduardo90 said:


> My favorite city in Mexico after the capital. A question is it the day,time or are the streets usually that empty?


Those pictures should have been taken on sunday afternoon, is not usual seem those streets that empty especially in that area

Regards


----------



## olaf (Nov 11, 2007)

^^Actually, there are not too many people walking along those streets not even on weekdays. ,Maybe only a few ones around the hotel or in sanborns , but Thats it.


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

that area is very green, nice to walk.


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

Pictures by Guadalajara's forumers.

The city in the night!



















In the day


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Luv those night shots! ^^


----------



## ramxes (Mar 15, 2007)

*Master-mata, this thread is amazing, thanks to everyone, all of this pictures are really nice, i really love Guadalajara; hope to contribute with more photos to this thread; by the way these nocturnal takings and the panoramic of Andares are really nice.

Here some pictures of today:



































*


----------



## Ricbit (Dec 14, 2007)

Amazing city! I love Puerta de Hierro and Country areas!


----------



## olaf (Nov 11, 2007)

¡Hermosa fotos!:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Guadalajara's night aerial pics are really awesome :cheers:


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Here are more foto, these were taken by Mastermata:




































Aqui el alcalde checando el trabajo de mis amigos.










Mis amigos.










Se hizo buen desmadrillo.


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

last pictures are life style of the city.

Now something very very good 

Pics of Gdl walker.

Scroll ----->>>

The city


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

And some banners


----------



## atmBrasil (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice pics of Guadalajara!!! I am very anxious to visit this city!!


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

You are welcome when you want atmbrasil.


----------



## park ji sun (Aug 16, 2008)

I think that master-mata's friend is really beautifull, definitively a tapatia. It's practically impossible to find girls like this one in cittyes like Monterrey.
By the way, this is my favourite thread, thanks for the pictures master-mata congratilations!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

thaproducer said:


>


Very nice banners


----------



## Renatus (Aug 16, 2007)

Here there's a video of the Guadalajara's "Centro Histórico", made with pictures of SCC forumers.


----------



## Tavo_Mty (Dec 28, 2006)

park ji sun said:


> I think that master-mata's friend is really beautifull, definitively a tapatia. It's practically impossible to find girls like this one in cittyes like Monterrey.
> By the way, this is my favourite thread, thanks for the pictures master-mata congratilations!


hahaha yeah it's impossible cause you'll find hotter girls in Mty! na im kidding in both cities are a lot of beauty mexicans girls! :cheers::banana:


----------



## agbmex (Jan 18, 2007)

thaproducer said:


> And some banners


Hey what's this? I really like it!


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

agbmex said:


> Hey what's this? I really like it!


It's La Rotonda de los Jaliscienses Ilustres.

It's dedicated to all several characters from Jalisco that influence in some good way to the city of Guadalajara, it was built in 1952 and its a way to thank those people.

http://www.explore-guadalajara.com/GuadalajaraJaliscoMexico.html


----------



## agbmex (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok Thanks!


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

More Guadalajara from the Guadajara Forum




































Buena vista para animar los bolsillos desde el área comercial...!


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Here are more pics of the people:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updated pics :cheers: day without car ?


----------



## Renatus (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi guys!
I share a video that I've edited with some photos made by mexican forumers, I hope you like it!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW! Just great video Renatus kay:


----------



## Silverhawk (Jun 10, 2005)

Next page!


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Who wants some tacos?


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Very beautiful pix. Thank you


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Björk walking alone in "San Juan de Dios" Market?

I have always found that market to be bizarre enough, I couldn't have believed my eyes if had had been there and spotted her.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

lol. anyways, here are more pics taken from the "Guadalajara Lifestyle" thread in the Mexican forum.

Agua Azul Park


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

And here are some photos from the "Festival de la Cerveza" (Beer Fest):
http://www.flickr.com/photos/guadalajaratv/2970811871/


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for the awesome pics guys, and for keeping this thread alive. BWT the Tequila fair is happening right now, it will last 10 days, hope someone upload some pics of it.

Cheers.


----------



## hg.barragan (Nov 24, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of the city, Guadalajara is undoubtedly referring to the Mexican to the world


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

*Thank you guys for leaving your comments*

Here more pics posted by ex-forumer Kamisana.






























































[/QUOTE]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2008)

Love kamisma's pics. I still wondering why was he banned.


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

beautiful place.


----------



## Stan876 (Feb 25, 2009)

Great pictures for a great city, long live to this thread !! :lol:

Para Master Mata; muchas gracias por tu thread, sin dudo unos de los mejores del sitio...

Saludos desde Francia !! :cheers:


----------



## Silverhawk (Jun 10, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Love kamisma's pics. I still wondering why was he banned.


Because the user kamisama is a great troll and clon that has made more than 200 new users since 2006. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos in this page :cheers: thanks to all


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

Assemblage23 said:


> Björk walking alone in "San Juan de Dios" Market?
> 
> I have always found that market to be bizarre enough, I couldn't have believed my eyes if had had been there and spotted her.


heilig scheisse! i cant believe that! is that really her? i wish i had been there.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

lol, he was kidding, how on earth is that going to be bjork...


----------



## yianni (Sep 27, 2008)

*lol*



rosn19 said:


> heilig scheisse! i cant believe that! is that really her? i wish i had been there.


that is exactly what i was thinking when i saw this pic,is it her?


----------



## guri_gdl (Jan 22, 2007)

elbart089 said:


> lol, he was kidding, how on earth is that going to be bjork...


Eh... Actually, she's really Bjork... She came to give a concert, and she went to the market... That image was on the newspapers


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

what?? she looks way older there.


----------



## guri_gdl (Jan 22, 2007)

^^^^ Yes, she looks really old in the pic... here's another one, it was in 2007


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

wow i was in this thread 1 year ago..

aqui reportandome.. nice pics guys!!


----------



## Enrique_MX (Feb 9, 2009)

De todos los posts que lei, solo tienen errores como unos 14 posts.... por pagina!!!

XD XD XD

Saludeishon!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

guri_gdl said:


> ^^^^ Yes, she looks really old in the pic... here's another one, it was in 2007


Who is she?


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

crazy ass Bjork


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

Now the city... picture by ProShot

Scroll -------------------->>>


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Awesome photo, haven`t seen it before, thanks theproducer.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

More photos posted by forumer Petrorivus, with their respective authors.

This is Chapala Lake, the biggest lake in Mexico and very near to Guadalajara.

maylm83
http://www.flickr.com/photos/maylm83/2697551246/










antilo0p
http://www.flickr.com/photos/antilo0p/3056708242/










C. M. M. [carlos menéndez march]
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cmm90/2856446547/










Angel Maya
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2375775559/










C. M. M. [carlos menéndez march]
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cmm90/2857273968/










C. M. M. [carlos menéndez march]
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cmm90/2857266484/










StevenMiller
http://www.flickr.com/photos/shmiller/2665139737/







[/QUOTE]

euge_oramas
http://www.flickr.com/photos/euge_oramas/3216107652/










supernova.gdl.mx
http://www.flickr.com/photos/supernovamx/3305559414/










Jaec
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaec95/3199972166/










Mariano77
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2215444166/










friendlygosthfromthesouth
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cachanillauniverse/388143985/










Design design
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rendon79/3064553131/







[/QUOTE]

Hope you like them.

Leave your comments.


----------



## lupersinski (Mar 3, 2008)

thnks but is GDL


----------



## boybleauXx (Sep 22, 2005)

master-mata said:


> More photos posted by forumer Petrorivus, with their respective authors.
> 
> This is Chapala Lake, the biggest lake in Mexico and very near to Guadalajara.
> 
> ...



I **** this one best ^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some awesome photos here, including the pano ^^^^ :cheers:


----------



## lockogdl (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow!!! Awesome pictures from old and modern Guadalajara.

Thanks Master!! :cheers:


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

More from the Mexican forum:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for the pics and comments guys.

Here two pics, recently posted in our forums.

I like this angle, thanks to forumer Iacobi Design who took the photos.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

I love the lake Chapala & Guadalajara Mexico.


----------



## olaf (Nov 11, 2007)

*My pics*


----------



## olaf (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## olaf (Nov 11, 2007)

Next page


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

All pics in this page are very nice guys  - thanks a lot


----------



## olaf (Nov 11, 2007)

Two pics from me


----------



## olaf (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## blueboygdl (Jan 25, 2008)

Great pics, I always regeet when there is jealousy among mexicans, but as you said is something we can't help....as for the city historic block I agree that for many years it was perhaps neglected by authorities and citizens alike, but this has changed with the city mayor plan to invest millions to remodel and fixing streets, repainting facades, making it more pedestrian friendly etc.... with out doubts by the end of the year it will regain more of its ancient glamour, so that we'll have the advantages of a city with a nice historic block and modern developments as well as a modern BRT system an possibly new light rail lines


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

From the last photos i see that Guadalajara city is very nice indeed; keep posting them


----------



## mex_mec (Nov 27, 2007)

minnesaenger said:


> hace como 15 años, la ciudad de Guadalajara *era bonita -no bella, pues nunca ha tenido belleza, pero sí bonita.* Sin embargo, hace 3 meses que la visité y me decepcioné mucho; ha perdido encanto, su centro histórico está sucio y ante la arquitectura de ciudades como México, Morelia, Querétaro y Zacatecas, luce bastante pobre y desangelada.
> 
> Además la gente es súper sosa, moralina y cristera. Un lugar menor para visitar y pésimo para vivir.
> 
> ...


Que qué?! Guadalajara para mi gusto es una de las ciudades mas hermosas, no bellas, bellísimas de México. Definitivamente un MUST cuando visitas México... y te lo digo siendo de la Ciudad de México, Guadalajara no sólo es una ciudad bellísima, es además una ciudad con gente hermosa, en todos los aspectos! 

Keep on posting more pictures of one of the most beautiful cities in Mexico *master-mata*.
People, if you ever get a chance of visiting Mexico you ought to visit Guadalajara, it is probably the most quintessential place... of what mexianity means...


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

No pierdan el tiempo con el troll, ni le contesten.

Great pictures master, last photos are very nice.


----------



## Lariabian (Mar 25, 2009)

^^
Asi es, lo mejor es continuar con este excelente thread.

Saludos.


----------



## mizuell (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## mizuell (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

*Thank you guys for keeping this thread alive.*

Mizuell this last pic is great, an angle we didn`t see before, thank you.

Here some pics of Tequila town. I took them from a previus thread made by Aztec eagle.



Aztec Eagle said:


> Well maye some of you have heard of one of the most magical spirits in the world.
> Tequila,and this spirit like many others in the world has to be made in the region of origin in order to be called in Tequila,just like other in the world like Cognac or Champagne.
> 
> Tequila Facts*
> ...


Leave your comments.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful photos once again :cheers: those barrels:


>


are mostly for wine or tekila?


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^Just for Tequila.:cheers:


----------



## ProShot (May 23, 2007)

Zona Chapultepec:









By proshot, shot with E-520 at 2009-06-10









By proshot, shot with E-520 at 2009-06-10









By proshot, shot with E-520 at 2009-06-10









By proshot, shot with E-520 at 2009-06-10


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

master-mata said:


> ^^Just for Tequila.:cheers:


O.K. then... and its Tequila, type error


----------



## hg.barragan (Nov 24, 2007)

great.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ProShot said:


> By proshot, shot with E-520 at 2009-06-10


Who is that man in the statue?


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Who is that man in the statue?


Is a soldier... my english is limitated so if someone else can help responding that question will be more than welcome.

Here more pics taken from another thread, with their respective authors.



MVinot
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2109223434/










Dinah Dabdoub
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dinahdab/1793269379/










Edrey l,,l
http://www.flickr.com/photos/edrey_wt/2442406970/










MVinot
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2108443835/










bnk_musica
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2547516669/










ay_caramba_nz
http://www.flickr.com/photos/specialkiwis/1003315424/










Andrea
http://www.flickr.com/photos/morandrearom/2511488471/







[/QUOTE]


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

More pics recently posted by the recently banned forumer vic_vince, inside a mall called la gran plaza.
















































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## olaf (Nov 11, 2007)

Excelentes imágenes!


----------



## Protteus (Dec 14, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Who is that man in the statue?


Well, i don't live in Guadalajara, but i'm Mexican, and looks like Juan Escutia from
behind (isn't he?) is some kind like a Mexican hero, a child to be more specific. 
He died in the Mexican- American battle defending the Castillo de Chapultepec,
in Mexico City, they were six childs (niños heroes in spanish) that are consider
heroes in Mexico, he is one of them.

Of course, depending if he is the one i think he is. anyway you already know 
who is Juan Escutia, XD.


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

Guadalajara looks nice.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

I always liked guadalajara


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

More pics, these are mine, hope you like them.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

I`ll post more pics later. Keep leaving your comments.

Cheers.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice -updated- pics of Guadalajara :cheers:


----------



## hg.barragan (Nov 24, 2007)

PICS OF lupersinski



lupersinski said:


>





lupersinski said:


>


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^Thanks for the pics.

I brought these from the latin american forums, i like them very much.



marte said:


> slds chicos, continuamos nuestro paseo por Guadalajara


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those hotel-resorts above should be great  and little expensive...


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Nice updating pics!! :cheers:...

I think thats the Hilton Hotel.....am not sure of it is the most expensive but maybe one of the newest........


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

isakres said:


> I think thats the Hilton Hotel.....am not sure of it is the most expensive but maybe one of the newest........


If its Hilton Hotel, it is also a "little" expensive too


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*That beauty Guadalajara. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those towers below are in Guadalajara?








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2853384109/


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Those towers below are in Guadalajara?


Yes, they are in the metro area.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

More pics taken from the same latin american forum of the pics above.



marte said:


> me encanto este grupo de imagenes


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

marte said:


>


Keep leaving your comments.


----------



## olaf (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice pics. Ive never seen some of them :cheers:


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Such super-zoomed pictures make distances so short. I always love them.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Good photos from Guadalajara at night and the last photo is really amazing. Regards.*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2008)

The first Mastermata's last post picture is really amazing... and imagine how would it look like in a few years with the new buildings completed!

Great job you have done in this thread master.


----------



## memo192 (Apr 2, 2009)

indudablemente una bellisima ciudad no por nada es la segunda ciudad en importancia del pais, yo viviendo en una ciudad casi vecina me siento orgullos ya que e tenido varias veces la fortuna de visitarla felicidades tapatios cuiden su ciudad


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

next page


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

More pics, from the Mexican forum:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The last 2 photos, the aerials are very nice


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for the pics and comments guys.

Here more pics, these are mine.









































































Leave your comments.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

guadalajara nice city


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^Thanks:cheers:

I like this pic, it was taken by flight recorder and re-touched by takiro. Hope you like it.


----------



## hg.barragan (Nov 24, 2007)

more pics


By hgomez


By hgomez


By hgomez


By hgomez


By hgomez


By hgomez


By hgomez


By hgomez


By hgomez


By hgomez


By hgomez


By hgomez


By hgomez


By hgomez


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice those new photos


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Thank you guys for the nice comments and the photos.

Here a couple of photos taken from our forum.

Thanks to Assemblage23 who took them.



















Leave your comments


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Here somo photos recently posted by [email protected]
Acera de Mar Egeo.


















Edificios de la zona...





































Escultura en el centro de un parque, dentro del Country Club.










Punto Sao Paulo
























































Keep leaving your comments.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you for bringing the pics here, master. The Country Club neighborhood has become my favourite of all Guadalajara City, so green and peacefully area...


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

That area is great!


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Here more pics of the Cumbre de lideres de amerca del norte, recently posted in ur forums.

supernova
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2512/3805589179_98d6c5ebf5_o.jpg










Gobierno Federal
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3812102742/










Gobierno Federal
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3808558364/










Gobierno Federal
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3808558544/










Hora Cero
http://www.flickr.com/photos/clase/3806192725/







[/QUOTE]


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vigiliadearmas/2465950264/










arosadocel
http://www.flickr.com/photos/arosadocel/2511892375/









Leave your comments.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

No comments


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Here more pics recently posted by former adrianGDL.




























Keep leaving your comments guys.


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

very awesome! I love Mexico!!


----------



## EdooGdl (Aug 28, 2009)

Cuanta melancolia me da ver esta fotos... cambiemos tapatios!!! agamoslo por el futuro de nuestra gran ciudad!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome, very nice pics @master-mata, thanks for sharing them


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Two more posts to turn the page.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

.............


----------



## Roxxo (Jul 11, 2009)

Another sites of Guadalajara and Jalisco State


----------



## Roxxo (Jul 11, 2009)

Master, disculpa por poner los videos en tu thread, creo que me equivoqué de sitio, pero sólo dime si hay problema y los quito y si no, pues los dejo. Saludos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, very nice videos above


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Roxxo said:


> Master, disculpa por poner los videos en tu thread, creo que me equivoqué de sitio, pero sólo dime si hay problema y los quito y si no, pues los dejo. Saludos.


Para nada hay problema... gracias por subirlos.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

More Photos, these belong to forumer cesar-in, enjoy them:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Leave your comments.


----------



## winter garment (Sep 29, 2009)

ke buen tread master-mata.
:banana:


----------



## mizuell (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those new photos of Guadalajara are really very nice


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^Glad you like them.

Here a promotional video of a big store called Palacio de Hierro, it is located in the newest mall "Andares"... i like the video because it`s nice shots and coz it shows our typical music "Mariachi" 

Enjoy it:






Leave your comments.


----------



## Vicman (May 28, 2007)

wow Guadalajara is awsome, i love the city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I did (i like them)  many thanks


----------



## Roxxo (Jul 11, 2009)

Master, we need more expectacular photos from Roses City.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Thank you guys for the support.

Here more pics, these belong to forumer cesar-in, enjoy them.










_Parabus:_









_Restaurante:_


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Tienda de muebles:[/I]









_Locales Comerciales:_









_Restaurante:_


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

_Locales comerciales:_


















Leave your comments.

Cheers


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Here some panoramic photos, these belong to forumer Israel Lux, hope you like them.








































































































































Keep leaving your comments.


----------



## monicaco (Apr 7, 2005)

Beautiful Guadalajara!!!


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Hi all! Had to bring this photos to my thread. Hope you like them as much as i do.

these belong to forumer in-Erick.

]


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

]


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## tapatiogdl26 (Jul 11, 2008)

Exceleentes panoramicas Master, por cierto me laterìa verte mas seguido en SSL.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^Gracias, de repente tengo que hacer intervensiones por alla, porque se lee cada tonteria.

Saludos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice panoramic photos indeed of Guadalajara, master-mata


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^Thanks Christos.

Now lets go to down town.

These pics are mine, hope you like them.

















































































































































I´ll bring more photos later, keep leaving your comments.


----------



## benocanada (May 28, 2007)

as always very nice pictures!! love Guadalajara!


----------



## altmmar89 (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4358339350/in/set-72157623312644411/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4358330744/in/set-72157623312644411/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4357570411/in/set-72157623312644411/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4433294276/in/set-72157623312644411/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4433291454/in/set-72157623312644411/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4433320834/in/set-72157623312644411/


----------



## Tavo_Mty (Dec 28, 2006)

Que buenas fotos, impresionante Guadalajara!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The downtown of Guadalajara is looking very nice; those buildings there are very nice


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^Thanks.

Hey those last pics are just awesome, please share more with us.


----------



## altmmar89 (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4357516443/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4357518593/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4357520583/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4357526159/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4357530243/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4358281068/


----------



## altmmar89 (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4358282466/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4357537903/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4357539431/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4357541511/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4358289932/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4358296290/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4357555839/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I like those aerial photos of Guadalajara, like this here at dusk:


>


----------



## altmmar89 (Jul 30, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> I like those aerial photos of Guadalajara, like this here at dusk:


thx christos


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

cool!


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Beautiful city!!

The name "Guadalajara" or "Wad-al-Hijara" is Arabic for "The River of Stones".. i.e. the river that runs through rocks..


----------



## altmmar89 (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4357562841/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4358322178/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4432384443/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4432386793/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4433167816/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4432398981/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4433177542/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4433180924/


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^Awesome pics... keep them comming.


----------



## altmmar89 (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4433183332/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4432411983/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4432422153/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4433203636/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4432431137/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4432434377/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4432437107/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4433218658/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4432447727/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4432455107/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4433235084/


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^Awesome pics, thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

I like this one because you can see Puerta de Hierro in the back.
The picture is from Guadalajara forum by guerro28


----------



## altmmar89 (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4432479795/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4433258674/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4432486355/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4432489127/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4433270456/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4433314484/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4482536830/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/4482539188/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing night photos of Guadalajara


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^Indeed... thanks for posting them.


----------



## the producer (May 25, 2010)

My beautiful Guadalajara


----------



## uls09 (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Votchka (Jun 13, 2010)

altmmar89 said:


>


The best shot! :drool:


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

Beautiful GDL


----------



## uls09 (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

estas últimas 3 fotos me gustaron mucho...


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Thank you guys for those photos and for leaving you nice comments.

Here more pics, these belong to forumer Tepicense, enjoy them.










Detalles:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Y avanzando mas encontramos:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photo-updates from Guadalajara


----------



## Renatus (Aug 16, 2007)

Pics from the Guadalajara forum.


GDL :) said:


> Puerta de Hierro Panoramicas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^Thanks for the pics.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

.............


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Lets turn the page...


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

........


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

The newest Omnilife stadium:

]































































Hope you like them.


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

An update of Puerta de Hierro area, thanks to Enriquegdl for these awesome photos.


icon 23 por enriquegdl, en Flickr


DSCF0361 por enriquegdl, en Flickr


las tres auras por enriquegdl, en Flickr


puerta de hierro por enriquegdl, en Flickr


DSCF0349 por enriquegdl, en Flickr


puerta de hierro por enriquegdl, en Flickr


skalia por enriquegdl, en Flickr


zapopan y skalia por enriquegdl, en Flickr



icon 23 por enriquegdl, en Flickr


puerta de hierro por enriquegdl, en Flickr


DSCF0356 por enriquegdl, en Flickr


puerta de hierro por enriquegdl


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Another newest icon for our beautiful city: Matute Remus Bridge.


----------



## uls09 (Jan 29, 2010)

Great, love Guadalajara !


----------



## guerro28 (Jan 1, 2010)

*More from Guadalajara [...] Mexico's prettiest city*


----------



## MexCorp (Aug 3, 2007)

Mexico's prettiest city? says who?.....haha jk. Very nice photos guerro. Teatro Degollado is beautiful and so the new bridge guys. Congrats for that add to your city. 

Btw, from where is the last photo of the polar bear?


----------



## guerro28 (Jan 1, 2010)

MexCorp.teen said:


> Mexico's prettiest city? says who?.....haha jk. Very nice photos guerro. Teatro Degollado is beautiful and so the new bridge guys. Congrats for that add to your city.
> 
> Btw, from where is the last photo of the polar bear?


haha... Thank You 

The last photo is from the Guadalajara Zoo.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Guerro... Very nice:cheers:


----------



## guerro28 (Jan 1, 2010)

Your welcome 



Hands said:


> *Guadalajara*


----------



## alxrz (Feb 27, 2008)

most of Guadalajara's Skyline
by me


----------



## altmmar89 (Jul 30, 2009)

*PICS*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5682354163/sizes/l/in/set-72157623312644411/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5682357313/sizes/l/in/set-72157623312644411/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5682363723/sizes/l/in/set-72157623312644411/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice pics, especially # 861....:cheers:


----------



## altmmar89 (Jul 30, 2009)

Enjoy:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5932332311/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5932885830/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## skykings (Jun 29, 2011)

Today I am showing you the remaining six shades of the soon coming Hologlam essie polish: Astro-Hot, Galactic Gray, Get outta my Space, Infra Red, Not in this Galaxy and When Stars collide. p90x workout schedule for many people will undoubtedly be “too way too soon.” Now, that’s perhaps not normal for everybody. You may very well maybe not encounter overstraining, If you’re already in physically active and good form.
longchamp outlet Searching Surprisingly Stylish for Slide.I've usually linked Longchamp Le Pliage Totes with 

sorority girls and prepsters of every type, but that may not be accurately accurate anymore. Sure, the brand name is beloved by college or university pupils nationwide for their 

very simple, light-weight, tan-handled nylon totes, but the French manufacturer looks as if it might a great deal like to expand its reach further than pear-studs set. Not only 

has cheap longchamp outlet storecarried out many high-profile collaborations with bad boy designer Jeremy Scott, but its regular line of 

cheap longchamp


----------



## altmmar89 (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5953662044/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5953107595/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5953109859/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5953670998/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5953673556/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5953126441/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5953684890/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5953659202/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5953657062/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5953098521/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5953692676/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5953686854/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5953676132/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5953124129/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## altmmar89 (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5959592371/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5960149660/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5959587371/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5959584831/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5959582469/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5960158792/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5960162562/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5960139626/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/5960136550/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Thanks altmmar89 for those awesome pics:cheers:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

I´ll keep showing you all more places of Guadalajara, these photos are mine, hope you like them.


----------



## ArturoVilla (Oct 7, 2011)

hey tranquilicense, hno: ya no hay que dar mal espectaculo:bash: ademas esto es un foro en que se permiten las opiniones sean buenas o malas aunque se prefieren las buenas. Y en cuanto a que hablamos mal de nosotros mismos, eso es en todo l mundo siempre hay alguien dispuesto a hablar pestes del vecino, mejor sigamos con las buenas fotos que hay bastantes, ponganse algo de los nuevos desarrollos, de PH o del omni ok? y recuerden que estamos :cheers:tranquilos es una bella ciudad:banana:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Here somo photos of the inauguration of the Panamerican games Guadalajara 2011.

These pics where taken from the oficial panamerican facebook hope you enjoy them, i will add some videos later too.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice new photos from Guadalajara and thanks


----------



## Looker (May 7, 2010)

master-mata said:


> Menos mal que la amas, te imaginas si la odiaras.:nuts: Mira gordito el hacer comentarios como el que recién hiciste, en verdad no aporta, de entrada porque no conoces la ciudad, segundo, si esta ciudad que tienen por muchisisísimo más turismo que la tuya y que es de ganarse infinidad de elogios y admiración y la carta fuerte de México en cuanto a la imagen que exporta de este país te parece que no tienen nada de espectacular, se respeta, pero el ya externarlo en un foro donde además lo que tratamos la mayoría es de mostrar una imagen positiva de México, habla muy mal de ti... Imaginate de tu estado lo que más se sabe es que asesinan infinidad de mujeres y donde se vive una impunidad barbara y eso bien sabido por medio mundo y reprobado igual por medio mundo, de las grandes verguenzas de este país... y nos ves renegando públicamente de que exportan esa imagen de México? No verdad, porque eso se llama sentido común... Me pesa tener que darte una llamada de atención pública, pero creo que es necesario hacer evidente lo nefasto de tu aporte... No lo haría si tuviera dudas de las cualidades de mi ciudad, pero habiendo conocido verdaderas metrópolis globales se que no miento al aseverar que Guadalajara es una AMAZING city que no solo tiene un skyline, sino varios y con edificio de una altura que fuera de ciudad de México y Santiago de chile, ningún país de latinoamerica tiene... Ya no me quiero extender pero con gusto si te quedan dudas te instruyo más sobre mi ciudad.
> 
> 
> Veo que reniegan mucho de nosotros en muchas partes de México, no me imagino si nosotros renegaramos de ustedes, hay tanto material de donde agarrarse, pero he ahí la cuestión de enfoques yo prefiero enfocarme en lo positivo y no enfatizar todos sus puntos en contra.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440519 te invito a que visites este tema, creo que al que le falta conocer ciudades es a otra persona y no solo de mexico si no de todo el mundo.. saludos :cheers:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

....


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Some cool pics of GDL


----------



## ArturoVilla (Oct 7, 2011)

very good, nice photos from panamericanos and guadalajara:bow::rock:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Thanks isakres for the contribution.

here a video with the resume of the inauguration of the pan american games Guadalajara 2011.:banana: really worth the time to watch it.


----------



## mex-urbano (Mar 7, 2007)

Gracias. A las personas que se tomaron el tiempo en darnos un poco de las ceremonias en los Panamericanos de Guadalajara. Abrazos.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Two aerial photos taken from Flickr.

Dalo
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6284729817/










Dalo
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6285283802/


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Good Pics!


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

master-mata said:


>


This picture is awesome, the fireworks reminded me our blue agave!!
Great pictures.


----------



## chibetogdl (Apr 10, 2006)

some aereal pics taken from this blog

http://bernphoto.wordpress.com/2011/11/21/fotografias-aereas-de-guadalajara-vintage/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates from Guadalajara....:cheers:


----------



## chibetogdl (Apr 10, 2006)

thx mate :cheers:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^Thanks for the contribution.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

More photos, these are mine. :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great shots from Guadalajara....:cheers2:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^Thanks, i´m glad you like them.:cheers:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Next...


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

These photos are mine, hope you like them.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

More pics, these are mine also.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

More pics.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

And more...


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Reapvkz1 (Mar 18, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL PICS!


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

wow! very nice pictures


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^Thank you, i´m glad you like them.:cheers:

A few more.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Lived here for half a year, what an amaaazing city!


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Great pics, Mexico has lovely cities.. and skylines!


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Jay said:


> Lived here for half a year, what an amaaazing city!





musiccity said:


> Great pics, Mexico has lovely cities.. and skylines!


Thanks to both, i´m glad you like Guadalajara.

Here more photos, these are mine as well.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

Great pics!! Urbanism seems to be really good in Guadalajara.. :cheers:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> Great pics!! Urbanism seems to be really good in Guadalajara.. :cheers:


Thanks! It is an important aspect. In Mexico´s standars this is defenetly something very distintive of this city.

More pics.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

And more.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

And more...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the beautiful updates from Guadalajara....:cheers2:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Linguine said:


> thanks for the beautiful updates from Guadalajara....:cheers2:


You´re welcome! Thanks to you for checking my thread.:cheers:

More pics, these are mine.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

More photos.:cheers:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

And more.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

A few more.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

Great tour around the city!!


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Ver nice pics,

Whats the name of the neighborhoods posted here?


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Aecio said:


> Great tour around the city!!


Yes but still lot of places to photograph.:cheers:



isakres said:


> Ver nice pics,
> 
> Whats the name of the neighborhoods posted here?


Thanks, they are Americana, Chapultepec, Ciudad del Sol y La Calma.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

More


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Garry3211 (Feb 21, 2012)

Muy buen thread. De repente saltan unas obras de arte magníficas.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Garry3211 said:


> Muy buen thread. De repente saltan unas obras de arte magníficas.


Gracias, que padre que te guste.:cheers:

More photos.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

More pics, as usual these are mine.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Lets move to another place.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

superb shots from Guadalajara...thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Thanks, i´m glad you like them.

Afew more:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Reapvkz1 (Mar 18, 2011)

I love Puerta de Hierro!
My friend from Sahara is going to move to Guadalajara, she is so happy.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Quintina said:


> Muy linda ciudad! Y muy buenas fotografías!


Gracias! Que gusto que te gusten, aquí dejo más.

More pics, these are mine, hope you like them.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Leo.A (Feb 18, 2012)

I really like Guadalajara :cheers:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Leo.A said:


> I really like Guadalajara :cheers:


Thanks!:cheers:

A few more pics.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

More photos.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful new images from Guadalajara...:cheers:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Linguine said:


> beautiful new images from Guadalajara...:cheers:


Thanks, i´m glad you like them.:cheers:

Here a few more shots.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## gerardo16 (Apr 11, 2008)

Master, love your pics, it shows how beutifull Gdl is


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

gerardo16 said:


> Master, love your pics, it shows how beutifull Gdl is


Thanks! I´m glad you like them.:cheers:

Here some more:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Had to bring to my thread these panoramic shots, hope you like them.

gobiernodetlajomulco


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

italiano_pellicano said:


> nice pics


Thanks!

Some more:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Gomoso (Jan 18, 2007)

The weather is as good as it seems...80s 70s during the daytime. 
There will be an economic boom soon with Digital City coming to Guadalajara. The grass will be greener here.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Gomoso said:


> The weather is as good as it seems...80s 70s during the daytime.
> There will be an economic boom soon with Digital City coming to Guadalajara. The grass will be greener here.


Indeed, can´t wait to see the renders of the first stage of the proyect.:banana:

More pics... These are mine.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Mexico is a really beautiful part of the world. Thanks for sharing your photos. I've been to MC before, and loved it. Guadalajara looks very appealing.


----------



## fuerzagdl (Jan 10, 2011)

master thank you very much for your photos really first class, excellent work, this thread is the best I've seen


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

es el mejor que has visto por que eres de guadalajara , por que los hay mucho mejores


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

solo te digo gracias por las fotos , pero no es mi opinion es la realidad esa no se discute , me da gusto que tengas amor por tu ciudad , pues es una de las mas hermosas de mexico


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

italiano_pellicano said:


> solo te digo gracias por las fotos , pero no es mi opinion es la realidad esa no se discute , me da gusto que tengas amor por tu ciudad , pues es una de las mas hermosas de mexico


Cada quién tiene su realidad hasta cierto punto, en mi realidad esta ciudad sin las características de las ciudades a las cuales imagino haces referencia, no la cambiamos por nada, pero además quien la quiere como esas; solo mira sus calles, es tan simple y eso es lo que me gusta de ella, que no es pretensiosa, que no está saturada en edificios, que es arbolada, vivible, caminable, disfrutable... Saludos:cheers:

Más fotos:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## gerardo16 (Apr 11, 2008)

master-mata said:


> Bueno pero no tratarás de imponerme tu opinión, verdad? Porque para mi es una ciudad bellísima y mira que he estado en verdaderas ciudades de clase mundial, con las cuales por cierto nunca he comparado a Guadalajara, ese fue un comentario mal intencionado del troll ahora baneado.
> 
> Te sugiero respetes opiniones y no trates de imponer tu punto de vista; Guadalajara no es ni Londres, ni Paris, ni Nueva York, ni Chicago, Toronto, etc... pero no por eso deja de ser atractiva, el turismo es uno de sus fuertes económicos sin ir más lejos, si no fuera de interés no recibiría los eventos que recibe, ni a tantos turistas, ni ganaría poyectos como la ciudad creativa digital, ni tendría un lugar como Puerta de Hierro, ni las marcas que maneja y un sin numero de aspectos más.
> 
> En verdad no se a donde es donde quieren llegar con ese tipo de comentarios, que deje de mostrar fotos? no lo pienso hacer, hay muchísimo que mostrar, aunque no sean rascacielos o puertos o ríos o imponentes edificios... Y se que hay mucha gente al pendiente pues eso se refleja en las visitas; repito yo no la quiero vender como la capital mundial, donde siquiera se ha entendido esa presunción? te agradecería me mostraras el post para retractarme si es necesario y acabar con esta clase de comentarios, que a mi parecer solo demeritan el trabajo que hago caminando horas tomando fotos, editándolas, subiéndolas todo eso por el simple amor que le tengo a mi ciudad, que a mí así me encanta, con su alma de provinciana como dice su canción, no como la capital mundial que no es y que nunca he entendido que sea.



No puedo mas que aplaudir tus palabras, no todas las ciudades tienen que ser Paris o Londres para ser bonitas o interesantes, puede tener su encanto con sus particualaridades, Guadalajara mas que una gran ciudad es una ciudad vivible, disfrutable, ese es su atractivo


----------



## Edif Guad (Jun 15, 2006)

master-mata said:


>


Tu gran esfuerzo, Master, tiene la gran recompensa de mostrar a propios y extraños muchos ángulos únicos, y pocas veces apreciados. Gracias, de nuevo, y oye: ¿dónde está este edificio:?


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^Gracias.

Está en Providencia, en Eulogio Parra casi Rubén Darío si no me equivoco.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

More photos, hope you like them.:cheers:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Wanted to share this photo recently posted in our forums, it show the tallest building we have and to me it looks beautiful.

The pic belongs to forumer PJ Cortes, hope you ilke it.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Now some life style pics, i took them from the mexican forums, thanks to forumer Petrorius for the selection, hope you like them.

Sergio Garibay Fotografo
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergio_garibay/6803817354/









Sergio Garibay Fotografo
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergio_garibay/6803904740/










FICG GUADALAJARA
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ficgguadalajara/5569000604/in/photostream










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ficgguadalajara/6953148731/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ficgguadalajara/6813474080/


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ficgguadalajara/6949270815/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ficgguadalajara/6804054060/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ficgguadalajara/6809960006/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ficgguadalajara/6964910641/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ficgguadalajara/6813542666/


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ficgguadalajara/6959655463/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ficgguadalajara/6959655401/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ficgguadalajara/6956819189/










Alejandro Castro
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gtps/6905713043/in/photostream/










Doramaniatica
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6914765339/


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

More photos, these are mine.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

bonitas fotos


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

italiano_pellicano said:


> bonitas fotos


Thanks!

Here two aerial pics, these belongs to forumer Hotu-Matua, enjoy them.



Guadalajara al despegue por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Vista aérea de Guadalajara (5) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## gdlrar (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice thanks4 the pics


----------



## Edif Guad (Jun 15, 2006)

En la penúltima se advierte muy bien el trazo de nuevas vialidades en el Cerro del Tesoro. Solamente espero que aprovechen para sembrar árboles en la zona.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Edif Guad (Jun 15, 2006)

Excelentes todas, pero me encanta la 2a. del Templo Expiatorio con la fuente centrada en primer plano (y mejor sería si hubiera estado en funcionamiento). Grs. master mata.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Edif Guad said:


> Excelentes todas, pero me encanta la 2a. del Templo Expiatorio con la fuente centrada en primer plano (y mejor sería si hubiera estado en funcionamiento). Grs. master mata.


Gracias a ti por seguir mi thread.

More photos.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

These photos belong to forumer jcm_gdl. Hope you like them.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

A few more... These again are mine, hope you like them.:cheers:





































A nice rainbow:tongue2:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great shots from Guadalajara....:cheers2:


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

Very nice and clean city

Greetings from Austria, Europe.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Linguine said:


> great shots from Guadalajara....:cheers2:





Ronald34 said:


> Very nice and clean city
> 
> Greetings from Austria, Europe.


Thanks to both, i´m glad you like the thread and the city.

A few more photos.


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

Thx you Master-Mata.

What do you think about the drug cartells? Are they also operating in Guadalajara?

Indeed Mexico is fantastic country.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Ronald34 said:


> Thx you Master-Mata.
> 
> What do you think about the drug cartells? Are they also operating in Guadalajara?
> 
> Indeed Mexico is fantastic country.


I guess so. As i mentioned before, drug cartels are present every where in the country, but is something that i really don´t know about it. What i can tell you is that i live very peastfull and tranquile, i see lot of life on it´s streets (despite the photos) my pics are most focus on the city itself but is a very busy city with transit problems, lot of museums, cinemas, malls, restaurants, bars, discos, etc... I normally take my pics on Sundays when days are quite relax and people go out to ride a bicicle, skate, run and all kind of diferet activities in the streets and lot of avenues get close so people can enjoy the city.

Of course there where some events that were terrible for the city but those are the less compared to cultural events, international fairs, concerts, night life... So you really don´t have to worry if your planing to come to visit or live, there are always lot of turists and this city was defenetly one of those that didn´t suffer as much as other cities in Mexico the terrible violence.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

More pics, hope you like them.:cheers:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Some life style photos, i bring these form our forums, thanks to forumer Petrorivus for the selction.


http://jalisco.milenio.com/cdb/doc/noticias2011/70194c7c7acb97bdf79d6d6148af8a96


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

rickymulan
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rickymulan/6965032316/










rickymulan
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rickymulan/7111078677/










rickymulan
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rickymulan/6964991448/










rickymulan
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rickymulan/7111063837/










rickymulan
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rickymulan/6964872588/


----------



## gdlrar (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice! deberías poner foto de Tlaquepaque, el área mas colonial de la ciudad


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

gdlrar said:


> Very nice! deberías poner foto de Tlaquepaque, el área mas colonial de la ciudad


Ya hay varias fotos de Tlaquepaque en paginas atrás, pero sin duda faltan las mías, aunque todavía no tengo suficientes, solo tomé algunas de ahí, un día que fuimos al centro cultural el Refugio con la escuela, pero son muy pocas, igual las subo para darte gusto.

Saludos!


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^Estas son las pocas que tengo, ya iré a tomar más con calma.:cheers:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

More photos, these are mine, hope you like them.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

More.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice new photos from Guadalajara kay:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Indeed very nice new photos from Guadalajara kay:


Thanks christos, i made my old pics look new:lol: I´m glad you like them.:cheers1:


----------



## Roy_Mcay (May 26, 2011)

We need more good quality pics here...


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

At some ponit i planed to bring those pics to my thread.

Hope some one still find my old pics interesting or something, i know the quality is poor (thats why i only show old buildings in them)... but also have in mind that i spend lot of time walking the city to take the pics, and i try to not repeat spots.

I changed them, i think these new ones look better.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## guerro28 (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks to keep this thread live master_mata. I'm really thanksfull.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^Thanks guerro.:cheers:

Some more.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## gerardo16 (Apr 11, 2008)

master-mata said:


>


La primavera??

Regards


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

gerardo16 said:


> La primavera??
> 
> Regards


El diente y el bosque del Nixticuil.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice , but the historic center looks little


----------



## olivares77 (Aug 29, 2012)

master-mata said:


> Yes it is. And for sure the number one in my heart.
> 
> I´m glad you like it.
> 
> Cheers


It's actually the second


----------



## olivares77 (Aug 29, 2012)

master-mata said:


> Yes it is. And for sure the number one in my heart.
> 
> I´m glad you like it.
> 
> Cheers


Actually the second largest city


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

italiano_pellicano said:


> very nice , but the historic center looks little





olivares77 said:


> Actually the second largest city


Indeed, it is the second city in Mexico... Acording to ONU Guadalajara was ranked the most prosperous city in Latin America and to become the first one with eropean standars of life. Was ranked number 26 worldwide, here the note:



Petrorivus said:


> _Complementando la nota.
> Saludos._
> *Guadalajara, de las ciudades más prósperas de LA​*El Occidental
> 29 de agosto de 2012
> ...


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

More videos.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

More photos, these are mine... Hope you like them.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## gerardo16 (Apr 11, 2008)

Que dificil es hoy en cualquier ciudad de Mexico, incluyendo las nuevas zonas de Gdl encontrar este mismo urbanismo, donde las banquetas amplias y los camellones arbolados son prioridad, donde las casas son generosas en su fachada y no se esconden tras muros todo esto dando pie a ciudades mas amigables, mas disfrutables

Muchos veran como desperdicio esos espacios y diran que los arboles al parque y que no se necesitan banquetas, que facilmente cabrian 2 carriles mas para los carros, afortunadamente la mayoria en Gdl todavia no pensamos asi

Ojala se refuerze el camino y Guadalajara mantenga su esencia al hacer ciudad, afortunadamente en la ciudad hay mucha gente luchando dia a dia por ello


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

gerardo16 said:


> Que dificil es hoy en cualquier ciudad de Mexico, incluyendo las nuevas zonas de Gdl encontrar este mismo urbanismo, donde las banquetas amplias y los camellones arbolados son prioridad, donde las casas son generosas en su fachada y no se esconden tras muros todo esto dando pie a ciudades mas amigables, mas disfrutables
> 
> Muchos veran como desperdicio esos espacios y diran que los arboles al parque y que no se necesitan banquetas, que facilmente cabrian 2 carriles mas para los carros, afortunadamente la mayoria en Gdl todavia no pensamos asi
> 
> Ojala se refuerze el camino y Guadalajara mantenga su esencia al hacer ciudad, afortunadamente en la ciudad hay mucha gente luchando dia a dia por ello


Comparto tu opinión, me da pavor pensar que existe gente que piense así y lleve a cabo actos atroces como quitar arboles para ampliar avenidas, pero como dices, también hay gente informada y conciente.

Saludos.

Más fotos, More photos:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## LAX 777 (Jul 25, 2006)

Amo mi Guadalajara, tierra que me vio nacer.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

LAX 777 said:


> Amo mi Guadalajara, tierra que me vio nacer.


Yo tambien.:cheers:

More pics.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow! just been looking through this thread and am amazed how much variety there is in this city and how well kept/restored it is in many places - much better than most Brazilian cities which, I am sorry to have to say, still have a long way to go, despite the economic boom there.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

cameronpaul said:


> Wow! just been looking through this thread and am amazed how much variety there is in this city and how well kept/restored it is in many places - much better than most Brazilian cities which, I am sorry to have to say, still have a long way to go, despite the economic boom there.


That topic is almost tabu in some threads, but the truth (at least to me) is that the urbanism here in Mexico is very diferent to the south american cities, i still have lots of neighborhoods to photograph and you will see how nice the streets are. Have in mind that we like most of the north american cities, like big spaces; here you won´t find cities saturated of buildings.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Charros day parade.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Next...


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## gerardo16 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice pics av Patria and Colonia Altamira, this areas have not being shown before

Regards


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice pics!


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

gerardo16 said:


> Nice pics av Patria and Colonia Altamira, this areas have not being shown before
> 
> Regards





OmI92 said:


> Nice pics!


Thanks to both, i´m glad you like them.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Somo more:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Petrorivus (Feb 14, 2006)

At last! I have finished the review of all the photographs in this thread, a little bit hidden one, but is remarkable in its content and makes possible for all of us who live in another cities, but were born in Guadalajara, to recall memories of our beloved city, and a glimpse in what is new on it. Thank you very much Master-mata for the effort, and hope you will continue with this work for the joy of all of us who want to keep in touch with the Pearl of the West.

Best regards!


----------



## jua4444 (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Petrorivus said:


> At last! I have finished the review of all the photographs in this thread, a little bit hidden one, but is remarkable in its content and makes possible for all of us who live in another cities, but were born in Guadalajara, to recall memories of our beloved city, and a glimpse in what is new on it. Thank you very much Master-mata for the effort, and hope you will continue with this work for the joy of all of us who want to keep in touch with the Pearl of the West.
> 
> Best regards!


Thanks for the nice comment, i always enjoy to go out and walk the city to take photos, i just share with you what i see, i´m so glad some of you are enjoying the tour as well.

Thanks Petro, i´ll be waiting for a selection of pics of yours to show in the thread as i did before.



> jua4444


Thanks for the pics!


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

These two recently posted on our forum... Btw i just realized that were posted by forumer jua4444, who recently posted the last set of pictures in this thread... anyway, enjoy them. 

Our growing skyling in Puerta de Hierro in Zapopan.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Some more, these are mine.:colgate:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

One more, this one recently posten on our forums.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

One more, this one belongs to forumer Gomoso... Enjoy it.


----------



## Luis Tapatío (Feb 10, 2012)

Esta avenida cual es? estaba en la primera pagina del trid









y cuál es la del camellon de las fotos de arriba?


----------



## Petrorivus (Feb 14, 2006)

Luis Tapatío said:


> Esta avenida cual es? estaba en la primera pagina del trid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La de la foto es Lázaro Cárdenas, viéndola desde los Arcos del Milenio hacia López Mateos.

La del camellón es Aurelio Ortega, la que tomas desde los Arcos de Zapopan para ir a Villa Fantasía, el zoológico municipal.

Saludos.


----------



## RyanTeyer (Dec 6, 2012)

Cuántas áreas verdes! buenas fotos de todo un poco. Alcancé a notar algo que parecen placas de energía solar en un parque, ¿sí lo son?


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

RyanTeyer said:


> Cuántas áreas verdes! buenas fotos de todo un poco. Alcancé a notar algo que parecen placas de energía solar en un parque, ¿sí lo son?


Gracias, así es, son placas que supongo son para el alumbrado de la plazoleta, pero desconozco exactamente para que sean.


Gracias Petrorivus, muy bonita foto, 

Saludos.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice photos from Guadalajara...:cheers:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^Thanks! Here some more, enjoy them.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## gerardo16 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice pics Master


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

gerardo16 said:


> Nice pics Master


Thanks, i´m glad you like them.:cheers:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

A few more:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Luis Tapatío (Feb 10, 2012)

^^ Place?


----------



## Luis Tapatío (Feb 10, 2012)

master-mata said:


>


Es hermoso! donde es!!?


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Luis Tapatío said:


> ^^ Place?


Parque Agua Azul.



Luis Tapatío said:


> Es hermoso! donde es!!?


Belizario Dominguez y monumento a la bandera.

Oye por qué si eres de Guadalajara no sabes donde es, al igual que parecía no tenias idea del clima de la ciudad, vives aquí?


----------



## Luis Tapatío (Feb 10, 2012)

Bueno, parque agua azul ya lo sospechaba y plaza de la bandera no la conozco


----------



## dacost (Mar 25, 2010)

credits: alxzr


----------



## national guard (Nov 13, 2008)

^^
Nice skyline of Guadalajara!kay:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice skyline , the modern buildings in the historical center are really ugly


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Dacost, nice pic.

Here another one, this one belongs to forumer jorge-av, hope you like it.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

italiano_pellicano said:


> nice skyline , the modern buildings in the historical center are really ugly


Indeed they are so ugly, but the very new modern ones, are pretty decent.


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

A very nice picture from _guri_gdl_ in the night, 45 kms away from Guadalajara.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates...:cheers:


----------



## chibetogdl (Apr 10, 2006)

a few pics from my own


----------



## chibetogdl (Apr 10, 2006)

once again me

a few hours ago


----------



## chibetogdl (Apr 10, 2006)

upssss, sorry, something gone wrong with the pic, but here's again,


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Chibeto por the pics, its always a pleasure to see new pics and keep the thread moving.

Had to bring this beaitiful photo to the thread.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/8472940162/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## altmmar89 (Jul 30, 2009)

*GDL*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/8472945682/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/8472943872/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/8471849771/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^Thanks for the pics, they are very nice.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Some more, these are mine...


----------



## Gatech12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice pictures of Guadalajara


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^Thanks!

A few more:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Now lets move to Tlaquepaque.


----------



## leontaylor87 (Feb 24, 2013)

I like all pictures these are uniques


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^Thanks!

Here some more:


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Beautiful :cheers:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^Thanks!

Some more...


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

Very nice pictures from San Pedro master mata.

Here two pictures that I liked taken by forumer _Zapopano _


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

More pictures brought from our forum all credits to _alxrz_ and _Luis Tapatío_.
Enjoy them.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Gracias Aecio por las fotos.:cheers:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Some more, these are mine.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Some pics of the international film festival in Guadalajara last week. Thanks to forumer petrorivus for the selection.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ficgguadalajara/8530049594/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ficgguadalajara/8528743581/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ficgguadalajara/8527833593/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ficgguadalajara/8526547859/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ficgguadalajara/8519438802/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ficgguadalajara/8522350371/


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

More pics, these are mine, hope you like them.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Luis Tapatío (Feb 10, 2012)

I want know if can post my pictures, sorry que si puedo postear algunas fotos mías, Master.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Luis Tapatío said:


> I want know if can post my pictures, sorry que si puedo postear algunas fotos mías, Master.


Adelante, solo trata de poner no más de 5 por post y de que tengan una calidad decente, además tratando de contribuir a mostrar la diversidad de la ciudad, no cayendo en poner fotos de espacios comunes normalmente muy fotografiados.:lol:

Bueno no me voy a poner tan exigente, solo no te excedas de 5 fotos por post.:cheers:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^Meanwhile... a few more: enjoy them.


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

Very nice pictures from San Pedro zone master.

@Luis Tapatío deberías de postear tus imágenes más fregonas en un tamaño mayor please with a cherry on top man.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

More pics, these are mine, enjoy them.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Brough from our forum.



Rich_Chavez said:


> Me encontré esto por la red. (CapitalBrokersGuadalajara.Com)
> 
> "Vaya" como muchos me he enamorado de la Cube 2, se mira tan soberbia ante sus vecinos :smug:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

More... These are mine, enjoy them.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Beautiful homes. :cheers:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^Indeed... Thanks for watching.:cheers:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

next...


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

.........


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

More photos, as usual these are mine, enjoy them.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And also very nice photos from Guadalajara too


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*By altmmar89:*_



altmmar89 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/8546400689/sizes/c/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> Les dejo fotos de una zona muy poca fotografiada pero que a mi me se me hace una muy bonita, La Normal y la Unidad Administrativa del Estado
> 
> Secretaria de Educacion
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> DSCN2525 por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCN2524 por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> DSCN2515 por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> Auditorio Salvador Alllende
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> DSCN2502 por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCN2501 por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> DSCN2482 por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCN2481 por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> DSCN2477 por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCN2475 por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Enrique GDL:*



enrique-gdl said:


> la luz del mundo
> 
> 
> la luz por enrique-gdl2, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*By Juniordinho:*_



Juniordinho2 said:


> Árboles de Oro en Avenida de la Paz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for the contribution Nikkodemo.:cheers:

Here some more, these are mine, hope you like them.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nice to see you back again!! :applause:

By Juniordinho2:*



Juniordinho2 said:


> *Paraninfo de la Universidad de Guadalajara.
> 
> 
> *Barrio de las nueves esquinas.
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> *Avenida Vallarta​*Guadalajara​
> 
> DSCN3494 por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> DSCN3477 por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCN3484 por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## gerardo16 (Apr 11, 2008)

Everytime I spent some time far from Guadalajara I Understand why so many people think Gdl is the best Mexican city

2 days ago I had lunch with co-workers from differents parts from the world (on Dallas) and all them agreed on that

Nice photos BTW


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> DSCN3454 por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCN3447 por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> DSCN3434 por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCN3431 por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Next...


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

More photos, these again are mine, hope you like them.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Memo90061:*



memzinla said:


> Arriba de los Arcos by memo90061, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Dentro de los Arcos by memo90061, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

More pics of mine.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*By memo90061:*_



memzinla said:


> P5311193 by memo90061, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Guadalajara Centro by memo90061, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*By Juniordinho:*_



Juniordinho2 said:


> Para mí lo mejor de Guadalajara, son muchas cosas, me gustan sus iglesias,sus museos, sus panteones, la gente, la cotidianidad, los atardeceres, sus plazas y más.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*By Luis Romo:*_



Luis Tapatío said:


> Unas que tomé en el Palacio de Gobierno
> 
> Catedral de Guadalajara por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*By Memo90061:*_



memzinla said:


> Aquí les comparto más fotos que tomé en las vacaciones.
> 
> 
> Aeropuerto Internacional de Guadalajara by memo90061, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*By Memo90061:*_



memzinla said:


> P6061327 by memo90061, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P6061331 by memo90061, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By memo90061:*



memzinla said:


> P6121847 by memo90061, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P6121850 by memo90061, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By memo90061:*



memzinla said:


> P6121859 by memo90061, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Vista panorámica desde Bugambilias by memo90061, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> DSCN5827 por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> Mi avenida favorita
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> policias por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Av.Juárez por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> Art déco por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> 
> banqueta tapatía por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Enrique GDL:*



enrique-gdl said:


> de ayer
> 
> 
> degollado por enriquegdl, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Enrique GDL:*



enrique-gdl said:


> catedral metropolitana por enriquegdl, en Flickr
> 
> 
> reflejo por enriquegdl, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Enrique GDL:*



enrique-gdl said:


> fuente por enriquegdl, en Flickr
> 
> 
> catedral por enriquegdl, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Memzinla:*



memzinla said:


> Bonitas imágenes.
> 
> Aquí les traigo algunas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> Guadalajara por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Guadalajara por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> Guadalajara por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Plaza de Armas por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> Guadalajara por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Hotel Francés por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zapopan City (Guadalajara Metro Area) Pics by Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> ZAPOPAN
> 
> Calle Hidalgo por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> ZAPOPAN
> 
> Palacio Municipal Zapopan por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> ZAPOPAN
> 
> Zapopan por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> Zapopan por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Zapopan por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> Zapopan por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Zapopan por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## La Passarola (Nov 10, 2013)

*Fotos GDL*

https://ssl.panoramio.com/user/ofregi


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> Zapopan por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Plaza Juan Pablo II Las Américas por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> Basílica de Zapopan por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Basílica de Zapopan por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Juniordinho:*



Juniordinho2 said:


> Atardecer en Plaza del Sol


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> Puente Matute Remus por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Puente Matute Remus por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> Puente Matute Remus por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Riu Guadalajara por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> Av. Américas por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Av. Pablo Neruda por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> Av. Montevideo por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Av. Montevideo por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> Av. Américas por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Av. Américas por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Bernardo García:*



ProShot said:


> Listo. Hoy, el atardecer, en Plaza Andares
> 
> 
> Cae el Sol por BërN, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Lorena Aguirre:*



Armin gdl said:


> Yo comparto otra buena fotografía de la pagina de yo amo a Guadalajara, créditos a "Lorena Aguirre".
> 
> 
> Nuestra fuente y monumento Minerva en una bonita tarde.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Bernardo García:*



ProShot said:


> Tengo el atardecer de hoy captado desde el mismo ángulo de ayer....diferente cámara.
> 
> 
> Cae el Sol dos por BërN, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By AlainGDLvip:*



AlainGDLvip said:


> Unas fotos de mi autoría en un rapido recorrido de Chapalita :3


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By AlainGDLvip:*



AlainGDLvip said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By AlainGDLvip:*



AlainGDLvip said:


>


----------



## Edif Guad (Jun 15, 2006)

Grs., Nikko, por pasar todas estas fotos a este hilo. Saludos.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Emmanuel:*



Emmanuelle said:


> Les comparto algunas mias, saludos...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> Exposición de catrinas
> 
> La adelita por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> La maestra por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Blanca y negra por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

^^Thanks for the photos.

Here some more... These are mine, hope you like them.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> El voluntario por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> 
> La profesora por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Enrique GDL:*



enrique-gdl said:


> riu por enriquegdl, en Flickr
> 
> 
> horizontes por enriquegdl, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More NICE pics:*



Armin gdl said:


> Estas fotos las compartieron en un hilo en el área latinoamericana, algunas ya las habíamos puesto pero aun así las dejo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> Plaza de Armas por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

*A couple more, hope you like them.*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Tacher Arquitectos:*



geo said:


> Ciudad Federal, fotos de Tacher Arquitectos...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Daniel Bonilla:*



guadalajara-merida- said:


> Minerva por DannyGDL, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Minerva por DannyGDL, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Daniel Bonilla:*



guadalajara-merida- said:


> Minerva por DannyGDL, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Zapopan JAL por DannyGDL, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By La Passarola:*



La Passarola said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo:*



Luis Tapatío said:


> DSCN7655 por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCN7633 por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Rotonda de los Jaliscienses Ilustres por Oasisantonio, en Flickr


Templo Expiatorio por Oasisantonio, en Flickr


Sin título por Oasisantonio, en Flickr


Arcos de Guadalajara por Oasisantonio, en Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Teatro Degollado por Oasisantonio, en Flickr


Sin título por Oasisantonio, en Flickr


Sin título por Oasisantonio, en Flickr


Sin título por Oasisantonio, en Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

IMG_0163 por Oasisantonio, en Flickr


Buildings por Oasisantonio, en Flickr


2013-06-26 07.31.54 por Oasisantonio, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Daniel Bonilla:*



guadalajara-merida- said:


> Guadalajara por Daniel_Bonilla, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Guadalajara por Daniel_Bonilla, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Daniel Bonilla:*



guadalajara-merida- said:


> Guadalajara por Daniel_Bonilla, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Guadalajara por Daniel_Bonilla, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento:*



30% descuento said:


> Hoy tomé unas fotos en San Ignacio para probar una Sony DSC F828 que tenía arrumbada y me puse a practicar un poco con ella:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento:*



30% descuento said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento:*



30% descuento said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento:*



30% descuento said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento:*



30% descuento said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento:*



30% descuento said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento:*



30% descuento said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento:*



30% descuento said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento:*



30% descuento said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento:*



30% descuento said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento:*



30% descuento said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento:*



30% descuento said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento:*



30% descuento said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By chinisimo_19:*



chinisimo_19 said:


> Magníficas fotos 30%, también pongo algunas para complementar !!
> [URL="
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento:*



30% descuento said:


> Empezamos en la Av Jardines de San Ignacio que conecta a la colonia del mismo nombre con la Glorieta Chapalita:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Enrique-gdl:*



enrique-gdl said:


> rotonda por enriquegdl, en Flickr
> 
> 
> hotel one por enriquegdl, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for the photos… Don´t let my thread die.:cheers:


----------



## tapatiogdl26 (Jul 11, 2008)

ANIMO!!


Great job, Master mata!!


:cheers1:



Congrats!


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento:*



30% descuento said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento:*



30% descuento said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento:*



30% descuento said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento*



30% descuento said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento*



30% descuento said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento*



30% descuento said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento*



30% descuento said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By enrique-gdl*



enrique-gdl said:


> *una de ayer sabado*
> 
> 
> panoramica gdl por enriquegdl, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento*



30% descuento said:


> El atirantado de noche:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento*



30% descuento said:


> Ahora Plaza del Sol / Mariano Otero / Expo


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento*



30% descuento said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento*



30% descuento said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento*



30% descuento said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento*



30% descuento said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento*



30% descuento said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento*



30% descuento said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento*



30% descuento said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento*



30% descuento said:


> Centro de GDL de noche


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento*



30% descuento said:


> Centro de GDL de noche


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Metropolitan Park, pics by 30% Descuento*



30% descuento said:


> Parque metropolitano


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By LANCER*



LANCER. said:


> Centro Guadalajara, Jalisco por LANCER., en Flickr
> 
> 
> Hotel RIU Guadalajara por LANCER., en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento*



30% descuento said:


> Rueda de la Fortuna Gran Plaza:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By 30% Descuento*



30% descuento said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo*



Luis Tapatío said:


> GDL por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> 
> GDL por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo*



Luis Tapatío said:


> GDL por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> 
> GDL por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo*



Luis Tapatío said:


> GDL por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> 
> GDL por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Luis Romo*



Luis Tapatío said:


> Mi hermosa GDL
> 
> GDL por Luis Romo2012, en Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Alejandro Castro*



Petrorivus said:


> Alejandro Castro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RicardoNolazcoC (Jan 3, 2014)

Guadalajara is so beautiful I can't even... Can't believe I'm moving there in just one year! 
I have tons of photos too! If I have the time to post them soon I will!
PS: I'm no real photographer, so I may look like an amateur.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

*From our forums... Enjoy them*

From our forums... Enjoy them



alxrz said:


> hace mucho que no traia fotos
> 
> disculpen la calidad
> 
> aqui un par


----------



## jalapenopepper89 (Nov 17, 2010)

GUADALAJARA


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

OMG!!


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Guadalajara by Luis Romo, en Flickr

Guadalajara by Luis Romo, en Flickr

Guadalajara by Luis Romo, en Flickr

Guadalajara by Luis Romo, en Flickr

Guadalajara by Luis Romo, en Flickr

durante el incendio de hoy
Guadalajara by Luis Romo, en Flickr

Guadalajara by Luis Romo, en Flickr

Guadalajara by Luis Romo, en Flickr


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Another great selection of photos that i must bring to this thread.



AlainGDLvip said:


> Comparto otra galería de más panorámicas de la ciudad, cortesía de *CopDrone*, *Instagram* y *Facebook*


----------



## Tectonic123 (Apr 23, 2017)

Guadalajara by Luis Romo, en Flickr
Guadalajara by Luis Romo, en Flickr
Guadalajara by Luis Romo, en Flickr
Guadalajara by Luis Romo, en Flickr
Guadalajara by Luis Romo, en Flickr
Guadalajara by Luis Romo, en Flickr
Guadalajara by Luis Romo, en Flickr
Guadalajara by Luis Romo, en Flickr
Guadalajara by Luis Romo, en Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

I am always impressed when I see pictures of this city!


----------



## Tectonic123 (Apr 23, 2017)

Guadalajara by Luis Romo, en Flickr
Guadalajara by Luis Romo, en Flickr
Zapopan by Luis Romo, en Flickr
IMG_0824 by Luis Romo, en Flickr
IMG_0766 by Luis Romo, en Flickr
Guadalajara, México. by Luis Romo, en Flickr
Maratón de Guadalajara 2017 by RunMX.com, en Flickr
IMG_8439 by jcm_gdl, en Flickr
IMG_9904 by jcm_gdl, en Flickr
IMG_0279 by jcm_gdl, en Flickr
IMG_8665 by jcm_gdl, en Flickr


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Some more awesome photos by forumer Luis Tapatío

Centro Cultural Universitario

Biblioteca Juan José Arreola by Luis Romo, en Flickr

Biblioteca Juan José Arreola by Luis Romo, en Flickr

Biblioteca Juan José Arreola by Luis Romo, en Flickr

Biblioteca Juan José Arreola by Luis Romo, en Flickr

Biblioteca Juan José Arreola by Luis Romo, en Flickr

Biblioteca Juan José Arreola by Luis Romo, en Flickr


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Otra de Guadalajara

DSCF3191bco by ismael go, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Where are the source/link of that photo, master-mata?


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Where are the source/link of that photo, master-mata?


Sorry i didn´t get into this thread until now... I really don´t recall where i took this photo from, i forgot i must bring the source, so i just changed the photo.


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Guadalajara


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Gieri Kohler*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Gieri Kohler* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Gieri Kohler* ​


----------



## archiphoto (Jul 15, 2012)

....


----------



## archiphoto (Jul 15, 2012)

Some of the Puerta de Hierro area. 
My pictures.


Buildings density by archishooting, on Flickr


Atardecer desde piso 27 by archishooting, on Flickr


archishooting Torre TITANIUM Guadalajara-1 by archishooting, on Flickr



Avances Torre HELIX y Torre NIBA - Guadalajara by archishooting, on Flickr


PUERTA DE HIERRO by archishooting, on Flickr


.


----------

